# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le site web >  Les bugs du nouveau site

## william

Merci de poster dans ce fil vos soucis techniques. Pour les remarques du genre "c&#39;était mieux avant", merci d&#39;ouvrir un autre fil, ca n&#39;est pas le bon endroit  ::): 
- [CORRIGE] un léger décalage sur entre les bulles commentaire et faire suivre cette news par mail et la barre horizontale en bas de la news
- [CORRIGE] problème de "non rafraîchissement du site"
- un décalage qui apparaît sous IE 6 / IE7 quand on limite les news à leurs titres.
- [CORRIGE] Bug de liste déroulante Dans CanardPC / Anciens Numéros.
- [PB UTILISATEUR] Firefox 2.0 => cliquer sur le lien mail contenant une url dans le body ouvre en fait un nouvel onglet
- [CORRIGE] Oubli du nom des rédacteurs dans la page de présentation de la rédaction

----------


## gwenladar

Si dans Actulaites on clique sur canardPc puis qu&#39;on reclique sur canardplus.com, on se retrouve avec les news du mois d&#39;aout.

(Edit pour être précis: news dessin de couly du 06/08 et précédentes)

----------


## SetaSensei

> Si dans Actulaites on clique sur canardPc puis qu&#39;on reclique sur canardplus.com, on se retrouve avec les news du mois d&#39;aout.
> 
> (Edit pour être précis: news dessin de couly du 06/08 et précédentes)


C&#39;est normal, ce sont uniquement les news estampillées &#39;canardplus.com&#39; que tu vois à ce moment là, or il n&#39;y en a pas eu des tonnes ... du coup la 2eme date du mois d&#39;aout  ::):

----------


## gwenladar

> C&#39;est normal, ce sont uniquement les news estampillées &#39;canardplus.com&#39; que tu vois à ce moment là, or il n&#39;y en a pas eu des tonnes ... du coup la 2eme date du mois d&#39;aout


EDIT: RIEN
Je dois pas avoir vraiment compris a quoi correspondent les catégories "CanardPC" et CanardPLUS" alors :P Désolé pour le post inutile

----------


## Pilosite

Well Done, Will !

bon pour les bugs :

Sur les chtis icones en dessous de la news (mail et commentaire), ça déconne pour la première news (celle de ce matin donc en fait). A priori la première news du jour, ça bouffe le trait rouge qui sépare du jour d&#39;avant (suis je clair ) 

c&#39;est valable sous firefox 2.0 et IE7

sinon, communauté > forum, ça déconne un peu, je suppose qu&#39;il y aura plus de bordel dans communauté par la suite, mais c&#39;est chianf de pas pouvoir aller sur forum directement (d&#39;autant qu&#39;il y a expansion automatique avec reduction des autres items des menus)

vala sinon c&#39;est tout beau tout mignon, bravo

----------


## Paul Verveine

est-ce qu&#39;il n&#39;est pas possible dans le petit encadré en haut à droite avec actualité communauté et canard pc toutes les sections soient étendues ? en gros qu&#39;on est pas à cliqué sur communauté puis forum mais direct sur forum...

----------


## Pen²

C&#39;est pas vraiment un bug, mais quand on clique sur un menu, on a un liseret gris autour qui s&#39;affiche, et c&#39;est pas super beau. (ca le faisait déjà sur l&#39;ancienne version)

Cela se corrige je crois en ajoutant



```
a
{
  outline: none;
}
```

dans le fichier css.

enfin tel quel ca va le supprimer sur tous les liens, ce qui n&#39;est peut être pas nécessaire.

----------


## william

> sinon, communauté > forum, ça déconne un peu, je suppose qu&#39;il y aura plus de bordel dans communauté par la suite, mais c&#39;est chianf de pas pouvoir aller sur forum directement (d&#39;autant qu&#39;il y a expansion automatique avec reduction des autres items des menus)


Oui, il manque plein de choses dans cette rubrique qui ne va pas s&#39;appeler communauté longtemps d&#39;ailleurs.
Et l&#39;expansion automatique est chiante mais c&#39;est le seul moyen de ne pas rendre le menu inaccessible à ceux qui n&#39;utilisent pas javascript.

----------


## Acid6Triq

> est-ce qu&#39;il n&#39;est pas possible dans le petit encadré en haut à droite avec actualité communauté et canard pc toutes les sections soient étendues ? en gros qu&#39;on est pas à cliqué sur communauté puis forum mais direct sur forum...


En effet cela serait super pratique !
D&#39;avoir accès au lien forum directement !

_Edit : Grillé légèrement..._

Peut être même "Voir les nouveaux messages du forum", bon la, j&#39;exagère un peu.

Sinon vraiment bien cette nouvelle version !

Acid6Triq

----------


## PrinceGITS

> est-ce qu&#39;il n&#39;est pas possible dans le petit encadré en haut à droite avec actualité communauté et canard pc toutes les sections soient étendues ? en gros qu&#39;on est pas à cliqué sur communauté puis forum mais direct sur forum...


Heu pour moi, ce n&#39;est pas un bug mais une amélioration. Donc c&#39;est ici.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Bug sur la mise à jour du nombre de reply au news.

Je n&#39;arrive pas à remettre à jour ce nombre par un banal F5. Par contre, si je vide le cache de Firefox, ça fonctionne...

----------


## Zarkoff

Willy : Voici ma contribution (au passage beau boulot)
*Bug d&#39;Affichage* 
Icone commentaire et autres sur la barre de changement de journée :
*Bug de liste déroulante*
Dans CanardPC / Anciens Numéros :
si tu choisi n°1 à 6    tu te retrouves avec une page vide ...

les numéros 1 à 6 se trouvent dans 16 à 7 (enfin à 1 en l&#39;occurence)
*Bug d&#39;oubli*
Il manque Thréamor, Omar Boulon et El Gringo dans Canard PC / La rédaction... sympa pour eux :-)

----------


## SetaSensei

> [*]*Bug d&#39;oubli*
> Il manque Thréamor, Omar Boulon et El Gringo dans Canard PC / La rédaction... sympa pour eux :-)[/list]


Ca aussi déjà référencé  :;):

----------


## Scorbut

L&#39;icône "image suivante" ne s&#39;affiche pas lorsque l&#39;on veut voir les images des news.

----------


## Paul Verveine

> Heu pour moi, ce n&#39;est pas un bug mais une amélioration. Donc c&#39;est ici.


c&#39;était le meilleur moyen d&#39;être sûr que Willman le lise  :;):

----------


## Guinness

quand on clique sur une image d&#39;une news pour la voir en plus grand on obtient un magnifique 

"Not Found

The requested URL /img.php was not found on this server."

 ::lol::

----------


## PrinceGITS

@ Niluje : Il a déjà fait des modif que j&#39;avais demandé dans l&#39;autre post !  :;): 

@ Guiness : Willman travaille actuellement à éradiquer les derniers bugs qui traînent donc il se peut que certains lien plantent momentanément.

----------


## TheToune

Sous IE j&#39;ai pas les derniéres news, depuis la premiére de ce matin qui annonce le nouveaux sites ...
Je suis bien en mode "toutes les news" ...

----------


## Paul Verveine

oui moi non plus je me disais c&#39;est bizarr ya pas beacoup de news aujoud&#39;hui... sous ie aussi

----------


## PrinceGITS

EDIT : je raconte que des bétises des fois...

----------


## william

> Sous IE j&#39;ai pas les derniéres news, depuis la premiére de ce matin qui annonce le nouveaux sites ...
> Je suis bien en mode "toutes les news" ...


Heu.... Tu es connecté au net ?  ::huh::

----------


## PrinceGITS

Sous Firefox, quand je fais un F5, ça ne remet pas à jour. Il faut que je vide le cache pour que ça marche...

----------


## Paul Verveine

> EDIT : je raconte que des bétises des fois...


pendant un instant, j&#39;ai cru que tu faisais le relai entre nous et willaman mais maintenant tu as edit...   ::|:

----------


## TheToune

> Heu.... Tu es connecté au net ?


Oui oui   ::XD::  
Mais sinon a l&#39;instant avec un refresh ça remarche ...

----------


## PrinceGITS

Moi pas ! Pourtant Gana vient de poster une news.

Bizarrement avec le filtre jeu elle apparait...

Je suis sous Firefox 1.5.0.8

----------


## Paul Verveine

et bah moi ! même avec un refresh ça marche pas ! en gros quand je me connecte la dernière news est toujours celle sur le nouveau site idem pour la section toutes mais pas pour les autres   ::huh::

----------


## TheToune

> et bah moi ! même avec un refresh ça marche pas ! en gros quand je me connecte la dernière news est toujours celle sur le nouveau site idem pour la section toutes mais pas pour les autres


Finalement ... Idem.

J&#39;etais partit ... heu ... faire un tour.
Et en relançant canarplus.com je me retrouve avec que les news plus vieille que ce matin.
Un ctrl-f5 ma résolut (temporairement ???) le probléme.

----------


## Paul Verveine

moi aussi avec ctrl F5 ça marche mais c&#39;est relou quand même

----------


## Max_well

Je confirme le probleme de refresh, je vois les news apparaitre dans le fil RSS, mais quand je viens sur le site, je n&#39;ai pas les nouvelles news. Un refresh forcé regle par contre le problème.

Pour moi ça vient d&#39;un mauvais horaire du fichier index qui fait penser à FF que la page n&#39;a pas changé (d&#39;où cache).

Edith : Tiens, ça vient p-e du fait que la page est marqué modifié le "mercredi 6 décembre 2006 06:36:04" (FF, clic droit, info sur la page)

----------


## Maskass

ouais je sais c&#39;est pas vraiment un bug de la nouvelle version du site mais c&#39;est relié je pense... la news userbar est bloqué sur "toutes nos confuses"... 

ca a rien a foutre la? ok je sors....  ::|:

----------


## Paul Verveine

tiens je viens de remarquer que malgré mon ctrl F5 de toute à l&#39;heure en me reconnectant il y a 30 secondes la dernière news que je vois est ... ? je vous le donne en 1000 : celle de ce matin !

----------


## william

> tiens je viens de remarquer que malgré mon ctrl F5 de toute à l&#39;heure en me reconnectant il y a 30 secondes la dernière news que je vois est ... ? je vous le donne en 1000 : celle de ce matin !


Je cherche toujours mais je ne comprends pas ce bug, d&#39;autant que je n&#39;arrive pas à le reproduire sur aucune de mes machines Je vous tiens au courant.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Tu veux que je passe demain midi avec le PC portable du boulot pour te montrer ?  ::):

----------


## Max_well

Je confirme que c&#39;est un problème de cache.

News sur le fil rss, si je viens sur le site, pas d&#39;affichage de la nouvelle news. Je désactive le cache (avec la web developper toolbar), je recharge la page, et là la news s&#39;affiche.

(Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.0; fr; rv:1.8.1) Gecko/20061010 Firefox/2.0)

----------


## ducon

Je vois une apostrophe comme un carré tout moche :




> 19:00 à 20:00 : Match dexhibition entre goodgame et emuLate sur Counter-Strike 1.6


C’est un bugue mineur, probablement d’encodage de caractères.




> *Bug d&#39;oubli*
> Il manque Thréamor, Omar Boulon et El Gringo dans Canard PC / La rédaction... sympa pour eux :-)


+1, et aussi le petit dernier qu’on ne connaît pas : O-Dawg.
Et il faudrait aussi leur vraie adresse pour qu’on puisse leur envoyer des fleurs, des pizzas Stravotch ou des bennes de boîtes de Daikatana.

----------


## Scorbut

> _Originally posted by Willman_
> [b]Comprends pas. Sur la page qui affiche les news d&#39;une actu ?


non, sur la page qui affiche les photos de la new.

----------


## Paul Verveine

<strike>je ne sais pas si c&#39;est résolu mais pour ma dernière visite sur le site il y a 2 min je n&#39;ai pas eu besoin de ctrl F5 pour voir la news de 10h22</strike>

en fait j&#39;ai rien dit je viens de reconencter après avoir quitter le site et je reste bloquer à la news de 9h51 (ou un truc comme ça) sur ce qu&#39;il ne faut aps faire avec la wii...

----------


## Paul Verveine

autre chose j&#39;ai l&#39;impression que le rouge des bandeaux du forum n&#39;est pas exactement le même que celui du site c&#39;est normal ?

----------


## captain_torche

En-dessous de chaque news, l&#39;icône "envoyer par mail" rend mon firefox tout foufou (Firefox 2 sur XP Pro SP2) : quand je clique dessus, il m&#39;ouvre sans cesse de nouveaux onglets, sans jamais ouvrir de nouveau mail.
Le code a l&#39;air bien formulé, serait-ce dû au contenu du body (une simple URL ?)

----------


## william

> En-dessous de chaque news, l&#39;icône "envoyer par mail" rend mon firefox tout foufou (Firefox 2 sur XP Pro SP2) : quand je clique dessus, il m&#39;ouvre sans cesse de nouveaux onglets, sans jamais ouvrir de nouveau mail.
> Le code a l&#39;air bien formulé, serait-ce dû au contenu du body (une simple URL ?)


Pas encore installé Firefox 2.0 de mon côté. Dès que j&#39;ai réglé les plus gros soucis du site je m&#39;y mets et je regarderais ce souci

----------


## Max_well

Pas d&#39;amélioration de mon coté pour le problème de cache.

----------


## william

> Pas d&#39;amélioration de mon coté pour le problème de cache.


Quand tu remplaces index.html par index.php, ca résoud le problème ?

----------


## Max_well

http://www.canardplus.com/ Bug du cache
http://www.canardplus.com/index.html Pas de bug
http://www.canardplus.com/index.php Pas de bug

Mais ca vient sans aucun doute du fait que .html et .php n&#39;était pas encore dans mon cache. Je réessayerais quand il y aura une autre news.

(Mais là je vais manger, retour dans un trentaine de minutes  ::):  )

----------


## Paul Verveine

perso je ne suis plus au boulot donc je ne peux pas te renseigner, suis sur firefox maintenant et ça marche... ça semble marcher en tout cas.

par contre ya quel que chose que je trouve bizarr, dans le cadre en haut à gauche de temps en temps forum (et les autres sauf la 1ere partie) est masqué et de temps en temps non  ::huh::

----------


## Concrete Donkey

http://www.canardplus.com

J&#39;arrice sur ca :  Canardplus.com | 06/12/2006 09:23

CANARDPLUS version 2.0
Eh oui, le nouveau site est en ligne. Et ça n&#39;aura pas été sans mal ! Nous vous l&#39;avions promis depuis quelques semaines mais messieurs les bugs se sont fait un plaisir de pourrir la vie de notre Willman qui a cessé de dormir il y a tout juste 13 jours.


http://www.canardplus.com/index.html

J&#39;arrive sur ca :  Canardplus.com | 06/12/2006 13:35

Suite de nos programmes dans un instant
En attendant que Willman corrige les derniers bugs, j&#39;ai décidé de faire un petit intermède musical. Désolé pour l&#39;arrêt momentané de nos émissions suite à un incident technique indépendant de notre volonté. La Rédaction


http://www.canardplus.com/index.php

J&#39;arrive la dessus :  Jeu | 07/12/2006 12:07

Sortie de Blue Dragon au Japon
Blue Dragon, le jeu qui va peut être permettre à Microsoft de percer au Japon, vient juste d&#39;être mis en vente. 


Y&#39;a qu&#39;en php que tout va bien.

Mais un Ctrl+F5 me recharge toutes les pages correctement.

Je suis sous IE 6.0.2900 SP2

----------


## william

Bon j&#39;ai fait quelques corrections sur les headers http envoyés au client. Dites moi si cela a changé quelqueshose pour vous ...

----------


## Max_well

Ca a l&#39;air ok chez moi  ::): 

Et j&#39;ai bien "modifié le jeudi 7 décembre 2006 16:53:14" pour la dernière news dans les infos affichés par FF  ::): 

Merci bien !

----------


## TheToune

Ca a l&#39;air beaucoup mieux ... Je confirme ça quand il y aura plus de news   :;):

----------


## Paul Verveine

je confirme ça demain pour ma part

----------


## Guinness

> @ Guiness : Willman travaille actuellement à éradiquer les derniers bugs qui traînent donc il se peut que certains lien plantent momentanément.


ha bah sauf que chez moi c&#39;est systematique quand meme sur les images....  ::|: 

edit:

ha, je confirme donc que ca arrive quand on va directement sur une news via le flux rss. 

ca n&#39;arrive pas depuis la page d&#39;accueil



ET 2 N A GUINNESS BORDEL !!!! :angry2:

----------


## SylSquiddy

il y a pas Threanor et Boulon dans le petit site "la redaction". Par contre Gringo il est la.

----------


## NitroG42

et ben moi, depuis le lancement, j&#39;ai vu aucun bug !

 ::):  (c&#39;est vrai, mais j&#39;espère que ca fait plaisir a willman en même temps)...




> il y a pas Threanor et Boulon dans le petit site "la redaction". Par contre Gringo il est la.


ben ca c&#39;est normal  ::):

----------


## PrinceGITS

[Bug du mec chiant]
Dans les transports en commun je m&#39;emmerdais, donc j&#39;ai essayé d&#39;aller sur le site depuis opera 8.60 pour mobile.
La page s&#39;est bien chargée mais je n&#39;ai eu que les 4 dernière news !   ::blink::  
Je sais que je dois être un des seuls à surfer sur Canardplus depuis son mobile.
Mais c&#39;est bizarre cette limitation.
[/Bug du mec chiant]
Par contre, le reste semblait bon.

----------


## Siona

Le site est bien mis à jour à chaque visite pour moi maintenant   ::lol::  .

Je suis sous Opera 9 (pour la forme)

----------


## SSkuLL

je ne sais pas si c&#39;est déjà signalé, mais la newsbar reste bloqué sur la dernière brève 
d&#39;avant la migration ( "toutes nos confuses" )




pô grave hein ... juste pour signaler  :mrgreen: 

Courage Willman !!   ::lol::

----------


## Paul Verveine

ça marche aussi au bureau pour moi avec ie6 pour l&#39;instant et pour plus longtemps j&#39;espère...

----------


## TheToune

Bon je confirme ... Pour ma aprt sous ie 6 le bug des derniéres news qui s&#39;affiachait pas avant un refresh est éradiqué ...

Champagne   ::lol::

----------


## PrinceGITS

Moi ça bug toujours. Firefox 1.5.0.8.

----------


## william

> Moi ça bug toujours. Firefox 1.5.0.8.


Rhhhaaaaa. 
Déjà peux -tu vider le cache de ton navigateur. Les pages qui y sont stockées peuvent mettre le bousier.
Si ca ne marche toujours pas, peux-tu me décrire comment tu accèdes aux news (RSS, directement depuis le site, etc...) ?

----------


## PrinceGITS

Cache vidé, firefox redémarré, manque plus qu&#39;une news de gana pour tester !  ::): 

J&#39;accède en tapant : www.canardplus.com dans la barre d&#39;adresse.

EDIT : C&#39;est bon, le F5 marche.  ::): 
Bien joué HommeVolonté !  :;):

----------


## brisssou

pourquoi est-ce que quand on lit les news sur la page d&#39;acceuil, le lien images est du type 

http://www.canardplus.com/actuImgs_XXXX_Y_1.html avec XXX le n°d e la news et Y le n° de l&#39;image

alors que quand on affiche la news seule, genre http://www.canardplus.com/actu_XXXX.html, le lien devient 

http://www.canardplus.com/img.php?actuId=X...Y&gallery=1

parce qu&#39;en plus, là sa plante carrément, comme le disait Guinness, avec une belle 404 des familles.

(j&#39;espère que c&#39;est pas un DUPLICATE, la recherche à rien donnée)

----------


## Laedhrin

Je m&#39;excuse par avance si je rapporte un truc deja signalé, j&#39;avous que j&#39;ai pas pris la peine de tout lire avant de poster.  (EDIT : honte a moi, le probleme est signalé juste au dessus... T_T *va se pendre*)

Depuis la nouvelle mouture j&#39;ai beaucoup de probleme pour acceder aux screenshots des news. Quand on clique sur une petite image depuis la page de news "generale" (celle ou on a toutes les news a la suite) pas de probleme, on accede a la page de screenshots. Mais quand on essai de cliquer sur une ptite image depuis la page dédiés à une news particuliere, ca ne marche plus (a noter que le lien n&#39;est pas le meme dans le premier et le deuxieme cas)

exemple du bug : 
http://www.canardplus.com/actu_3965.html
le lien pointe vers là :
http://www.canardplus.com/img.php?actuId=3965
alors que depuis la page principale le "meme" lien pointe vers là :
http://www.canardplus.com/actuImgs_3965_0_0.html

----------


## PrinceGITS

Bon, c&#39;est pas vraiment sur le nouveau site...
Depuis la version 2.0, on ne peut plus cliquer sur les images des news depuis le forum.
C&#39;est peut être lié au problème de postage de news de mercredi, mais je le signale.  ::): 

PS : ne te presse pas trop Willman :




> ganadtc: PrinceGITS: Question : Est ce que Willman a été puni pour avoir laissé plein de bugs sur le nouveau site ?
> Reponse: Lorsqu&#39;il aura fini le site, on le jetera aux lions, mais en attendant...

----------


## william

> Bon, c&#39;est pas vraiment sur le nouveau site...
> Depuis la version 2.0, on ne peut plus cliquer sur les images des news depuis le forum.
> C&#39;est peut être lié au problème de postage de news de mercredi, mais je le signale.  
> 
> PS : ne te presse pas trop Willman :


Je suis en train de bosser sur ce souci.

----------


## brisssou

quelle réactivité !!!

je dis bravo!

----------


## Pen²

Nouveau bug non signalé je crois:

Dans la rubrique anciens numéros, il est impossible d&#39;avoir accès aux numéros de 125 à 139 quand on sélectionne dans le combobox

Et en plus c&#39;est écrit de "n°139 à n°125", moi pas comprendre  :P 

sinon bravo pour le site

----------


## william

> Nouveau bug non signalé je crois:
> 
> Dans la rubrique anciens numéros, il est impossible d&#39;avoir accès aux numéros de 125 à 139 quand on sélectionne dans le combobox
> 
> Et en plus c&#39;est écrit de "n°139 à n°125", moi pas comprendre  :P 
> 
> sinon bravo pour le site


Oui cette page merdouille. Je finis ce sur quoi je bosse et je me penche dessus

----------


## PrinceGITS

Pour la postérité car je le trouve beau ce bug :



Willman est déjà en train de chercher une solution.

----------


## Paul Verveine

> Willman est déjà en train de chercher une solution.


je croyais qu&#39;il ne touchaient pas au forum !  :;): 

sinon j&#39;aime beaucoup ce bug...

----------


## PrinceGITS

C&#39;est pas le forum qui bug, c&#39;est l&#39;interface qui permet de poster sur le site et en même temps sur le forum.
L&#39;outil est de nouveau utilisé (message signé "La rédaction" dans le forum) mais il doit encore poser des soucis.

EDIT : C&#39;est corrigé dans le fourm, il y a des réponses.  ::):

----------


## william

> C&#39;est pas le forum qui bug, c&#39;est l&#39;interface qui permet de poster sur le site et en même temps sur le forum.
> L&#39;outil est de nouveau utilisé (message signé "La rédaction" dans le forum) mais il doit encore poser des soucis.
> 
> EDIT : C&#39;est corrigé dans le fourm, il y a des réponses.


tout à fait

----------


## william

> Dans la rubrique anciens numéros, il est impossible d&#39;avoir accès aux numéros de 125 à 139 quand on sélectionne dans le combobox


Corrigé !

----------


## Paul Verveine

c&#39;est normal que l&#39;on voit le numéro 140 depuis hier (ou peut-être avant) sur la première page ? en général c&#39;est plutôt le mardi soir ou mercredi qu&#39;il apparaît...

----------


## william

> c&#39;est normal que l&#39;on voit le numéro 140 depuis hier (ou peut-être avant) sur la première page ? en général c&#39;est plutôt le mardi soir ou mercredi qu&#39;il apparaît...


Oui c&#39;est normal.

----------


## laskov

un chtit bug en passant

sur la news A votre bon coeur d&#39;aujourd&#39;hui on remarque que la photo fait dépasser le cadre

bref les boutons se trouve dans la news precédente et ça fait pas beau du tout...

----------


## PrinceGITS

Pauvre Willman quand il pense en avoir fini un bug, il revient au galop (oui, ça galope un bug. :P ).

----------


## william

> un chtit bug en passant
> 
> sur la news A votre bon coeur d&#39;aujourd&#39;hui on remarque que la photo fait dépasser le cadre
> 
> bref les boutons se trouve dans la news precédente et ça fait pas beau du tout...


Oui ca se produit quand l&#39;auteur oublie de signer  ::):  C&#39;est corrigé

----------


## PrinceGITS

Donc c&#39;est la faute de Gana alors !!

----------


## PrinceGITS

Petit bug dans le menu.
Depuis l&#39;ajout du coup de patte, j&#39;ai toujours la partie Communauté d&#39;ouverte même quand je suis dans les news.

Mais bon, on va bien finir par en venir à bout (et non ce n&#39;est pas tabou).

----------


## Paul Verveine

je pense que c&#39;est voulu mais il serait plus agréable d&#39;avoir tout d&#39;ouvert... on est chiant je sais :mrgreen:

----------


## william

> Petit bug dans le menu.
> Depuis l&#39;ajout du coup de patte, j&#39;ai toujours la partie Communauté d&#39;ouverte même quand je suis dans les news.
> 
> Mais bon, on va bien finir par en venir à bout (et non ce n&#39;est pas tabou).


Oui c&#39;est voulu en fait.
L&#39;accès aux forums est plus demandé que le filtrage par rubriques de news

----------


## PrinceGITS

Bug sur le forum dans la partie actualités.
Les posts ne sont plus réorganisés selon le dernier postés. J&#39;ai vider mon cache pour voir si c&#39;était pas mon browser qui merdait.
Je l&#39;ai remarqué depuis 15 minutes environ. Mais c&#39;est peut être plus vieux.

----------


## Ragondin

je ne sais pas pour vous, mais sur le forum dans actualité canardplus.com, il y a dernier message, avec le nom du Topic... je clique dans cette rubrique et les derniers messages ne correspondent pas

Ex: Oh Joy une Wiimote rechargeable apparait dans dernier message, je vais dans la partie actue et celui i est a l&#39;ouest bien au fond... comme si il n&#39;y avait pas d&#39;actualisation...


j&#39;espère être clair et ce n&#39;est pas dut a la rapidité de poster de certain membres..  ::wacko:: 


Edit: merde grillé par Prince   ::|:

----------


## william

> je ne sais pas pour vous, mais sur le forum dans actualité canardplus.com, il y a dernier message, avec le nom du Topic... je clique dans cette rubrique et les derniers messages ne correspondent pas
> 
> Ex: Oh Joy une Wiimote rechargeable apparait dans dernier message, je vais dans la partie actue et celui i est a l&#39;ouest bien au fond... comme si il n&#39;y avait pas d&#39;actualisation...
> 
> 
> j&#39;espère être clair et ce n&#39;est pas dut a la rapidité de poster de certain membres..  
> 
> 
> Edit: merde grillé par Prince


Je vais regarder cela. Les entrailles d&#39;invision power board sont bien complexes.

----------


## Paul Verveine

Un mini bug (qui n&#39;en est presque pas un) : quand on clique sur une des catégories sur la gauche, la petite flèche devant le nom de la catégorie se met en diagonale vers le bas à droite. Par contre, quand on arrive directement sur le site elle reste horizontale pour communauté alors qu&#39;elle devrait être en diagonale...

----------


## Sim's

> Je vais regarder cela. Les entrailles d&#39;invision power board sont bien complexes.


Je sais que mon apostophe peut poser quelques problèmes sur certains forums (comme les non up), mais ne me demandez pas de l&#39;enlever sinon ...   ::ninja::

----------


## ducon

Visiblement, ce forum supporte très bien utf8. ∀x∈ℝ x²⩾0

----------


## Sim's

::blink::

----------


## PrinceGITS

Déjà répondu : ici avec l&#39;image là.

----------


## Salvation

Un truc lourd mais peut etre uniquement du a la super config que j&#39;utilise au boulot :
Pc sous Linux avec Mozilla 1.7.5
dès que j&#39;arrive sur la page d&#39;accueuil, cette saleté de vidéo avec Peter Mythoneux se déclenche (celle a propos de The Room)
Comme j&#39;utilise Pandora en même temps, ca fait désordre, le père Peter parle sur du Sepultura... Ok le slam c&#39;est a la mode mais c&#39;est un tantinet indigeste !!!

----------


## Paul Verveine

moi elle veut pas chez moi avec firefox 2.0 mais ça vient peut-être de mon pc...

----------


## Salvation

> moi elle veut pas chez moi avec firefox 2.0 mais ça vient peut-être de mon pc...


C&#39;est vrai j&#39;ai oublié de préciser que je n&#39;avais que le son, pas l&#39;image.

----------


## Pilosite

Je sais pas si je suis un cas isolé, mais j&#39;ai droit à des barres de ptites loupes bleues dans le menu principal du forum sous FF 2.x winXP

http://img242.imageshack.us/img242/2...pebleuehh4.jpg

----------


## Pilosite

> Je sais pas si je suis un cas isolé, mais j&#39;ai droit à des barres de ptites loupes bleues dans le menu principal du forum sous FF 2.x winXP
> 
> http://img242.imageshack.us/img242/2...pebleuehh4.jpg


Bien joué Willman, le orange c&#39;est plus classe que les loupes  :B):

----------


## william

> Bien joué Willman, le orange c&#39;est plus classe que les loupes


??? jamais vu ce souci. Il y a d&#39;autres personnes à qui ca arrive ?

----------


## Paul Verveine

<strike>pq la dernière news que je vois est cpc est totalement bi ?  ::huh:: </strike>

j&#39;ai rien dit je suis juste con (ou presque...) elle est datée d&#39;aujourd&#39;hui... avec nowell, les courses, le rush, tout ça, je suis un peu perdu...

----------


## Pilosite

> ??? jamais vu ce souci. Il y a d&#39;autres personnes à qui ca arrive ?


Tiens j&#39;ai ça maintenant (sous FF 2.0, pas sous IE7 ) :



et le bouton inserer une image déconne aussi sous FF 2.0 (chez moi hein)




pas de soucis non plus sous Opera (je l&#39;savais bien que ct de la merde Firefox!   :B):  )

----------


## Paul Verveine

un petit cadeau pour Willman : pourquoi dans le premier sous-forum (catégorie news de la rédac), c&#39;est pas classé par dernier message posté ? ça l&#39;est par date de parution du topic  ::huh::

----------


## PrinceGITS

Il me semble que ça a déjà été signalé (et peut être par moi, mais je ne suis pas sûr, j&#39;ai une mémoire de poisson rouge des fois !  :;):  ).

----------


## Paul Verveine

ça doit bien être par toi mais je croyais que le pb était différent et qu&#39;il avait été résolu mais apparament non...  ::(: 
et puis faut pas m&#39;n vouloir je fatigue en ce moment  ::zzz::

----------


## PrinceGITS

Je crois que ça vient toujours de l&#39;interface pour poster les news.

Il y a toujours le -1 post tant que personne ne répond à la news sur le forum.

----------


## NitroG42

et ce ********************* de moteur de recherche ?
Faut-il sortir le fouet ?!

----------


## Niklaos

> et ce ********************* de moteur de recherche ?
> Faut-il sortir le fouet ?!


Le fouet n&#39;est pas très efficasse ... rien ne vaut les electrodes sur les testicules  ::):

----------


## KiwiX

Error 

En cliquant sur le thread "PES6 sur le live" ou un truc dans le genre. :mrgreen:

----------


## william

> Je crois que ça vient toujours de l&#39;interface pour poster les news.
> 
> Il y a toujours le -1 post tant que personne ne répond à la news sur le forum.


Tant que la news n&#39;est pas publiée oui. Il faut que je regarde cela mais rien de bien grave

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Tant que la news n&#39;est pas publiée oui. Il faut que je regarde cela mais rien de bien grave


Non, ce n&#39;est pas génant.

Par contre, même si la news est publiée sur le site, le forum indique toujours -1.

EDIT : Je viens de poster un réponse sur une nouvelle news (donc compteur à -1). Elle est bien prise en compte sur le forum (compteur à 1) mais pas sur le site.

----------


## william

> Non, ce n&#39;est pas génant.
> 
> Par contre, même si la news est publiée sur le site, le forum indique toujours -1.
> 
> EDIT : Je viens de poster un réponse sur une nouvelle news (donc compteur à -1). Elle est bien prise en compte sur le forum (compteur à 1) mais pas sur le site.


Le bug est toujours présent. Vu qu&#39;il disparaît au premier message posté, ca n&#39;est pas prioritaire.
Il y a un léger décalage entre le comptage des réponses sur le fofo et sur le site (cache IPB inside).

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Vu qu&#39;il disparaît au premier message posté, ca n&#39;est pas prioritaire.


+1

On veut les nouvelles fonctionnalités ! :mrgreen:

----------


## Sim's

Problème avec les dates.

Le Jeudi 29 decembre n&#39;existe pas, on est vendredi   :<_<:

----------


## william

> Problème avec les dates.
> 
> Le Jeudi 29 decembre n&#39;existe pas, on est vendredi


?

----------


## Pilosite

> Problème avec les dates.
> 
> Le Jeudi 29 decembre n&#39;existe pas, on est vendredi


Pareil : chez moi le premier mai ne tombe pas toujours le lundi, contrairement à la pentecôte

----------


## Ash

Les posts ne s&#39;affichent plus dans l&#39;ordre. 

Dans la rubrique des news, les plus récents ne se mettent plus en haut de la liste, et dans la rubrique jeux videos, c&#39;est pareil... Ca vient de Firefox ou bien ?

----------


## PrinceGITS

Bugs :



> Je vais regarder cela. Les entrailles d&#39;invision power board sont bien complexes.


Donc à mon avis Willman a laissé tomber devant la complexité du truc.
De plus, les principaux bugs ont été corrigés. Celui ci ne gène pas le fonctionnement du forum.  ::):

----------


## KiwiX

> Les posts ne s&#39;affichent plus dans l&#39;ordre. 
> 
> Dans la rubrique des news, les plus récents ne se mettent plus en haut de la liste, et dans la rubrique jeux videos, c&#39;est pareil... Ca vient de Firefox ou bien ?


+1, je voulais le signaler mais j&#39;ai vu que quelqu&#39;un d&#39;autre l&#39;avait remarqué. C&#39;est pas bien grave mais ce genre de choses faisait remonter les topics que l&#39;on avait pas forcément vu. Et comme on est tous trop faignant pour utiliser la molette de souris pour baisser la page...  ::ninja::

----------


## Ragondin

je sais pas si c&#39;est important, mais sur certain sujet du forum Hardware, il y a une demande de Login+Mot de passe pour y acceder. Pour autant en fermant la fenetre, on peux acceder normalement au Topic   ::huh::

----------


## Paul Verveine

grilled...

j&#39;allai le faire...

et ya encore un petit malin qui spam sur le viagra et je sais plus quoi...  ::(:

----------


## PrinceGITS

Le site en question est dans la signature de Nes.
Et ça le fait sur toutes les pages où il a posté.

Et c&#39;est vrai que c&#39;est chiant.

----------


## Ragondin

ahhh bah merde... alors juste un Mp pour le prevenir, et y a egalement l&#39;histoire du bot/humain(?) qui met ses ptits liens vaseux sur le forum Hardware   ::|:

----------


## Paul Verveine

on peut évoir des détails là-dessus d&#39;ailleurs. C&#39;est le même mec ? même adresse ou pas ? c&#39;est un humain en chair et en os ou un programme ?

----------


## william

> Le site en question est dans la signature de Nes.
> Et ça le fait sur toutes les pages où il a posté.
> 
> Et c&#39;est vrai que c&#39;est chiant.


Je viens de virer son avatar. Du coup plus de htaccess

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Je viens de virer son avatar. Du coup plus de htaccess


mdr
Mettre un lien vers une url privée pour un avatar !

----------


## grandzab

Je ne sais pas si c’est le bon endroit pour poster ceci, mais vu que l’apparition de mon problème est concomitante au changement de version, je l’expose ici. J&#39;ai également effectué une recherche mais je n&#39;ai pas trouvé de topic pertinent. 
Sans que je ne sache pourquoi il m’est impossible d’afficher mon avatar. En fait, si je change mes paramètres d&#39;avatar, il s&#39;affiche correctement une seule fois. Dès que je rafraîchis, il n&#39;est plus là. Il s’agit d’une jpg de 20.59 Ko de 72 px en hauteur et 90 px en largeur. Pourtant, le lien est toujours valide. http://grandzab.ibelgique.com/doc/Grandzab.jpg

J’ai essayé :
-De l’héberger ailleurs
-Changer le format de l’image
-Changer de résolution
-Raccourcir/changer le nom de l’image
-Réduire la taille au minimum, jusqu’à 5 Ko
-Plusieurs plateformes IE, FF et Opera
-De surfer de plusieurs machines

Rien ne marche.

Mon avatar s’affichait correctement avant et l’avatar des autres utilisateurs m’est visible.

Quelqu’un a-t-il une solution ?

Merci

----------


## ducon

> Forbidden
> 
> You don&#39;t have permission to access /doc/Grandzab.jpg on this server.


C’est clair, non ?

----------


## grandzab

> C’est clair, non ?


Incroyable !   ::blink::  

Le lien marchait encore sans discontinuer jusqu’à ce matin !

J’ai mis l’avatar sur un autre serveur et « magie », ça apparaît. Pourtant, c’est une chose que j’avais déjà faite, et sur le même serveur de surcroît. 

Il aura fallu que je poste un message dans ce topic pour rétablir la situation.   ::huh::  

Merci et désolé du dérangement.

----------


## NitroG42

> Le lien marchait encore sans *discontinuer* jusqu’à ce matin !


fan de donjon ?

au fait, je vois pas ton avatar.

----------


## grandzab

> fan de donjon ?


Ah si j&#39;avais un peu plus de temps...

En effet, mon avatar ne s&#39;affiche à nouveau plus. Pourtant, je n&#39;ai rien changé depuis hier soir, moment où il s&#39;est affiché plusieurs heures d’affiler. Ca fonctionne un moment, puis plus. C&#39;est exactement le problème que j&#39;ai avec ce forum, chose qui n&#39;arrivait pas avant, et c&#39;est pour ça que j&#39;ai posté ça ici, dans les bugs.

Pour le lien vers mon avatar posté plus haut, si on copie/colle l&#39;adresse, il n&#39;y a pas de problème.   ::blink::

----------


## Paul Verveine

on le voit ton avatar là !

----------


## PrinceGITS

Je ne le vois pas non plus. Forbidden acces.

Je pense que ça doit venir de ton site qui bloque peut être certaines adresses.

----------


## Ash

Bon, j&#39;ai toujours cet arborescence aléatoire dans la rubrique news, qui m&#39;empeche de voir les topic dans l&#39;ordre d&#39;intervention. J&#39;ai essayé de tripatouiller les options en bas, le truc "de Z à A", et ça marche, mais dès que j&#39;y reviens ça recommence...

----------


## PrinceGITS

Je crois que willman va laisser ça tel quel pendant un certain temps !  :;):

----------


## Paul Verveine

<strike>Sur la première page ça fait un peu comme la dernière fois avec la vidéo mais au lieu d&#39;avoir 50 lignes entre le texte et la vidéo j&#39;en ai "que" 15.  Donc ya quand même un joli blanc entre les deux. Je suis au bureau et donc toujours sous ie6...</strike>


j&#39;ai rien dit c&#39;est la première vidéo qui s&#39;affichait pas.

----------


## Ash

> Je crois que willman va laisser ça tel quel pendant un certain temps !


Pourquoi, parcequ&#39;il n&#39;y a pas de solution ou que ça ne fait ça qu&#39;à moi ?

----------


## Taloche

Je voudrais pas dénoncer, mais y a un type louche qui fait plein de topics avec des titres en majuscule dans la section "Canard PC".

----------


## SylSquiddy

> Je voudrais pas dénoncer, mais y a un type louche qui fait plein de topics avec des titres en majuscule dans la section "Canard PC".


ouais! il fait chier ce Noir!

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Pourquoi, parcequ&#39;il n&#39;y a pas de solution ou que ça ne fait ça qu&#39;à moi ?


Parce qu&#39;il ne sait pas d&#39;où ça vient surtout !  ::):

----------


## Paul Verveine

Je sais pas si ça m&#39;est spécifique et si c&#39;est uniquement après avoir posté mais j&#39;ai remarqué plusieurs fois (pas systématiquement) dans la journée qu&#39;en haut à la place de la pub j&#39;avais un : requested url bla bla bla bla...

----------


## william

> Je sais pas si ça m&#39;est spécifique et si c&#39;est uniquement après avoir posté mais j&#39;ai remarqué plusieurs fois (pas systématiquement) dans la journée qu&#39;en haut à la place de la pub j&#39;avais un : requested url bla bla bla bla...


C&#39;est que ca merdouille chez l&#39;annonceur :/

----------


## Paul Verveine

> C&#39;est que ca merdouille chez l&#39;annonceur :/


bon je l&#39;ai encore aujourd&#39;hui ça vient peut-être de chez eux mais ça vous aide pas à gagner de l&#39;argent puisqu&#39;on peut pas cliquer !

bon ok ! je sais pas non lpus si je cliquerais mais on ne sait jamais...

j&#39;ai nôté le message si ça peut aider : 
Not found
the requested url /img/site/bandeaux/horizontal1.gif was not found on this server

----------


## Zarkoff

19-01-2007 / 20h19 / Avant Browser /WindowsXP Sp2



Up : pas de problème sosu Firefox

----------


## cat

c est vraiment illisible 

le site avec cette image de fond :angry2:

en fait c est la barre de separation rouge qui se repete sous ie7
sans doute la css qui debloque

faudra penser à tester le site sous xp avec ie7  :;):

----------


## Rédé

Je confirme : illisible avec IE7.

----------


## JYS

Illisible sous IE6 et le papier craque...heu j&#39;ai p&#39;tet un peu mélangé les posts là  :P

----------


## cat

> Illisible sous IE6 et le papier craque...heu j&#39;ai p&#39;tet un peu mélangé les posts là  :P


si meme sous la version 6 ca deconne comme ca

je ne sais pas comment travaille le webmaster  (sous linux avec firefox ?)   :;):   :;):

----------


## KiwiX

> je ne sais pas comment travaille le webmaster  (sous linux avec firefox ?)


Un problème avec Nunux ?  
...
Un problème avec Firefox ?

 :B):

----------


## cat

> Un problème avec Nunux ?  
> ...
> Un problème avec Firefox ?


nan c est juste que c est bete de perdre 80% de ses lecteurs potentiels
je ne porte pas de jugement chacun fait ce qu il veut 
apres il y a les realites du marché  :;):

----------


## SylSquiddy

la pub chez les jeux du forum ne s&#39;affiche pas.

----------


## PrinceGITS

J&#39;ai un souci de police sur le site.
Le titre des news précédentes (dans notre cas celle de vendredi) n&#39;est pas à la même taille que ceux d&#39;aujourd&#39;hui...




J&#39;ai essayé de vider le cache, mais ça ne change rien.

Je suis sous Firefox 1.5.0.9.

----------


## william

> J&#39;ai un souci de police sur le site.


Corrigé

----------


## Paul Verveine

<strike>j&#39;ai un pb avec la news de diddy kong racing : la vidéop s&#39;affiche à un format qui doti être le 30/9eme et du coup elle se retrouve sous les brèves laissant 50 lignes de blanc entre elle et le texte...
toujours sous ie6 au bureau</strike>

c&#39;est revenu à la normal mais je crois que je vois pas la vidéo.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> c&#39;est revenu à la normal mais je crois que je vois pas la vidéo.


Il faut attendre dans des cas comme celui-ci. C&#39;est que la news n&#39;est pas totalement intégrer dans le site et le forum. Généralement ça se corrige dans les minutes qui suivent.

----------


## Paul Verveine

je viens de passer sous opera usb et maintenant j&#39;ai accès à la vidéo  ::w00t::

----------


## PrinceGITS

> je viens de passer sous *opera usb* et maintenant j&#39;ai accès à la vidéo


Voilà pourquoi tu as des soucis. Tester des trucs chelou comme ça...   ::ninja::

----------


## Paul Verveine

les soucis je les avais sur ie6...

maintenant tout marche.
je viens de l&#39;essayer ya 5 minutes parce que ie me saoule !!!
donc à moins qu&#39;il existe un firefox usb ou firefox qui n&#39;ai pas besoin de s&#39;installer (poste bloqué) je reste sur opera usb

----------


## PrinceGITS

> donc à moins qu&#39;il existe un firefox usb ou firefox qui n&#39;ai pas besoin de s&#39;installer (poste bloqué)


Ca devrait t&#39;aider.

----------


## Paul Verveine

merci

----------


## Erokh

bon, je pose ça ici, vu que j&#39;ai pas aperçu de topic plus approprié: je peux poster et tout, c&#39;est cool. mais par contre, il m&#39;est impossible de commenter les news parues après celle du HS Vista. D&#39;ailleurs, ce news ne sont même pas présentes sur le forum.

Est-ce normal? Suis-je un boulet aveugle? le saviez vous? Bref, tant de question qui se bouculent dans mon pauvre petit cerveau!!  ::sad::

----------


## ducon

Rhooo, c’est plus beau.
En revanche, on a perdu le lapin favicon et j’ai eu un mal de chien à poster ce message.




> _Originally posted by IPB_
> [b]IPS Driver Error
>     There appears to be an error with the database.
>     You can try to refresh the page by clicking here

----------


## francou008

C&#39;est écrit trop petit, ça arrache les yeux.

Ne pas voir tous les magnifiques smiley est bien dommage.

----------


## UniKorn

Le retour s&#39;est fait dans la souffrance hier soir ... je plussoie pour le favicon, tout ce bleu au milieu du rouge, c&#39;est choquant   ::wacko::

----------


## Shivaranounet

Juste un truc que j&#39;ai remarqué, pas bien grave...

Le nombre de post sur les news qui n&#39;ont pas eu de réponse est de -1...

La rédaction poste des anti-posts?

----------


## PrinceGITS

Déjà signaler et ce n&#39;est pas la priorité de Willman.

----------


## Shivaranounet

> Déjà signaler et ce n&#39;est pas la priorité de Willman.


M&#39;en doutais un peu  :mrgreen:

----------


## PrinceGITS

Le sous forum "Nos canards" n&#39;a pas le bon "thème". Il est tout bleu.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Il y a aussi un souci de "thème" pour la liste des membres.

Dans mes contrôles, il est possible de mettre un photo personnelle (il me semble que c&#39;était désactivé avant...) et il y a l&#39;option "Acheter un abonnement payant".

Il y a aussi la date en bas du forum qui est en anglais, mais là je ne suis pas sûr que c&#39;était en français avant...

----------


## Concrete Donkey

Probleme de feuille de style llorsqu&#39;on se balade dans la section "Nos canards".

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Probleme de *feuille de style* lorsqu&#39;on se balade dans la section "Nos canards".


Ouais !! C&#39;était le mot que je cherchais !  ::): 

EDIT : je n&#39;arrive pas à valider une édition rapide avec Firefox 2.0.0.1. Les boutons ne marchent pas, ils me renvoient en haut de page.

----------


## TheToune

Heu je supose que cela n&#39;est pas normale que le forum me redemande de me connecter (compte/mot de passe) toutes les 20 minutes ???

Une fois quand j&#39;ai poster un message et une autre quand j&#39;ai cliqué sur "voir les nouveaux messages" ...

----------


## PrinceGITS

Connecté depuis 9h du matin, je n&#39;ai pas ce souci.

Tu as bien autorisé les cookies pour le site ?
Au pire, enlève les restrictions sur les cookies pour le site et effaces les cookies du site (il y a un lien en pas de la page de l&#39;index u forum) et reconnecte toi.

----------


## TheToune

> Connecté depuis 9h du matin, je n&#39;ai pas ce souci.
> 
> Tu as bien autorisé les cookies pour le site ?
> Au pire, enlève les restrictions sur les cookies pour le site et effaces les cookies du site (il y a un lien en pas de la page de l&#39;index u forum) et reconnecte toi.


Je n&#39;ai ce soucis que depuis la mise a jour du forum je supose que c&#39;est donc lié ...
Je n&#39;ai aucune restriction ...Mais dans le doute je fais le ménage et je reviens gueuler si ca recomence ...   ::ninja::  

Sinon les images/vidéo etc des news ne s&#39;affiche pas dans le forum ... Je supose donc que c&#39;etais une modif de Willman qu&#39;il na pas encore répercuté sur la maj du forum. Je pense qu&#39;il est au courant mais je signal au cas où.

----------


## william

> Sinon les images/vidéo etc des news ne s&#39;affiche pas dans le forum


A corriger

----------


## PrinceGITS

Tout ce boulot à cause de ces saletés de bots.

Courage Willman, tu fais du bon boulot !  ::):

----------


## JojoLeMerou

> Peux-tu stp vider ton cache, effacer tes cookies et réessayer ?


J&#39;ai le même problème que TheToune (onze fois loggué pour poster).
J&#39;ai "effacer mes traces" dans firefox, mais ça a pas l&#39;air de marcher des masses...
Si ça peut t&#39;aider, c&#39;est la version 1.5.0.9 et je suis sur un Mac 10.3.9 (c&#39;est pas ma faute)
et je suis au taf

----------


## pes.seb

Bon Willman comme je ne sais pas si tu reviendra sur ce topic qui reprenait une actualité et que tu as ouvert hier dans le forum "suggestions" et qui est repassé dans "actualités" mais n&#39;apparaît plus sur le site principal... (décidémment   :^_^: )  je te pose la question ici : je voulais juste savoir si on aura encore accès à l&#39;ensemble des derniers messages postés dans notre profil ou si ce temps est révolu   ::sad::  et qu&#39;on aura désormais plus que la 1ère page   ::blink::  Merci pour ta réponse   :;): 

Sinon pour info aucun souci de perte d&#39;identifiant sous Firefox 2.0.0.1 ni de problèmes d&#39;édition de posts.

----------


## magnifique nom

Bonjour,
Mon beau topic sur l&#39;indisponibilité des forums a disparu. Pour le coup c&#39;est un gros bug.

Bien à vous,

----------


## pes.seb

Moi je dis que c&#39;est de la censure   ::o:  je crie au scandale   ::ninja::  

Enfin comme le forum est revenu ton topic n&#39;a plus trop d&#39;intérêt   ::mellow::  alors que celui-ci oui pour contribuer à l&#39;optimisation du forum   :;):

----------


## Jeckhyl

Petit problème apparu hier durant la maintenance : j&#39;utilise la bannière de pub "et pendant ce temps là sur CPC" (celle-ci) qui renvoie sur le site, donc durant toute la durée de la maintenance, le forum où j&#39;utilise cette bannière demandait un mot de passe ("entrez le mot de passe pour canardplus.com en maintenance"). Bon, évidement, çà a fait aussi de la pub pour CPC, tout le monde sait maintenant que j&#39;ai cette bannière, mais tout le monde me jette des cailloux en criant "bouuuuuh" aussi :D.

Remarque, c&#39;est une bonne idée pour paralyser l&#39;activité Internet : j&#39;ouvre un compte sur chaque forum de la planète, et pendant la maintenance CPC, ils sont tous bloqués... YES.

----------


## TheToune

> J&#39;ai le même problème que TheToune (onze fois loggué pour poster).
> J&#39;ai "effacer mes traces" dans firefox, mais ça a pas l&#39;air de marcher des masses...
> Si ça peut t&#39;aider, c&#39;est la version 1.5.0.9 et je suis sur un Mac 10.3.9 (c&#39;est pas ma faute)
> et je suis au taf


Oh un ami   ::lol::  

Sinon le probléme est le même aprés vidage cache/nettoyage cookies ...
Je suis sur avant browser/ie6/win 2000 ...
Bon courage pour les corrections.   :;):

----------


## Ash

Mon problème, c&#39;est que ma connexion n&#39;est plus maintenue... A chaque fois, il faut que je rentre mes logs...

----------


## TheToune

> Mon problème, c&#39;est que ma connexion n&#39;est plus maintenue... A chaque fois, il faut que je rentre mes logs...


Le même que nous donc   ::lol::

----------


## ducon

Je ne vois toujours pas le lapin favicon, mais ce n’est pas grave. À la place j’ai un V avec du bleu.

----------


## KiwiX

> Je ne vois toujours pas le lapin favicon, mais ce n’est pas grave. À la place j’ai un V avec du bleu.


J&#39;avais le même problème y a 2 minutes. J&#39;ai vider mon cache et passer un coup de Ccleaner. Le favicon est revenu. Et je n&#39;ai aucun problème de déconnexion de mon côté...

----------


## Tongue_Depressor

Merci KiwiX.

----------


## ducon

OK, c’est bon. Le lapinou est reviendu.

----------


## william

> Petit problème apparu hier durant la maintenance : j&#39;utilise la bannière de pub "et pendant ce temps là sur CPC" (celle-ci) qui renvoie sur le site, donc durant toute la durée de la maintenance, le forum où j&#39;utilise cette bannière demandait un mot de passe ("entrez le mot de passe pour canardplus.com en maintenance"). Bon, évidement, çà a fait aussi de la pub pour CPC, tout le monde sait maintenant que j&#39;ai cette bannière, mais tout le monde me jette des cailloux en criant "bouuuuuh" aussi :D.
> 
> Remarque, c&#39;est une bonne idée pour paralyser l&#39;activité Internet : j&#39;ouvre un compte sur chaque forum de la planète, et pendant la maintenance CPC, ils sont tous bloqués... YES.


Oups pas pensé à cela. Ca a duré une petite heure. J&#39;y remédierais pour la prochaine fois. Sorry  :;):

----------


## Jeckhyl

nvm... Y&#39;a que les feignasses comme moi qui ne font pas d&#39;erreur.

----------


## william

> J&#39;ai le même problème que TheToune (onze fois loggué pour poster).
> J&#39;ai "effacer mes traces" dans firefox, mais ça a pas l&#39;air de marcher des masses...
> Si ça peut t&#39;aider, c&#39;est la version 1.5.0.9 et je suis sur un Mac 10.3.9 (c&#39;est pas ma faute)
> et je suis au taf


C&#39;est le souci le plus sérieux. Je suis en train de chercher

----------


## william

> Il y a aussi la date en bas du forum qui est en anglais, mais là je ne suis pas sûr que c&#39;était en français avant...


Ca sera corrigé avec la prochaine mise à jour du langage pack

----------


## Davwrc

Je ne sais pas si ça déjà été dit mais je n&#39;arrive pas à mettre d&#39;avatar, pourtant j&#39;ai en essayé plusieurs (tous de la bonne taille 150*150 max et 100ko max) mais à chaque fois il me dit qu&#39;il s&#39;est produit une erreur lors de l&#39;envoie.
 Désolé si je suis grillé.

----------


## scriba

l&#39;avatar doit faire 90x90 et pas 150x150   ::rolleyes::

----------


## Davwrc

> l&#39;avatar doit faire 90x90 et pas 150x150






> Taille maximum 150x150 et 100k (gif/jpg/jpeg/png).


  ::huh::  
 Bon je teste   ::ninja::

----------


## scriba

150x150 et 100 ko maxi c&#39;est la photo personnelle, pas l&#39;avatar   ::):

----------


## Davwrc

> 150x150 et 100 ko maxi c&#39;est la photo personnelle, pas l&#39;avatar


 Ahhh ok la honte   :<_<:   (bon ba sinon la photo perso elle ne fonctionne pas c&#39;est ça ? )
J&#39;ai trouvé le bon menu pour changer un avatar... c&#39;était mes contrôles et non affichage d&#39;un profil... je me perds facilement moi   ::unsure::  


Merci Scriba  ::lol::

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Bon, alors j&#39;ai répéré une chtouille dans les commentaires de profils:

Si on poste  un commentaire, OKAY. Si on poste un second commentaire, le précédent est remplacé par le plus récent. Ce qui fait que si on poste 5 commentaires sur le meme profil, les 5 auront le meme texte que le dernier que l&#39;on a posté.

Alors:
- Soit c&#39;est un pb au moment du *Select* dans la BDD
- Soit ca vient du *Insert* qui enregistre pas dans la bonne entrée dans la bdd.

Soit c&#39;est pas un probleme, juste une fonction pour eviter le flood et auquel cas il est préférable d&#39;empecher un utilisateur d&#39;ajouter un com&#39; s&#39;il l&#39;a deja fait.

----------


## Paul Verveine

et pourtant à droite dans la barre de commentaire on accès à l&#39;historique...

hier mon premier commentaire sur mon profil : pouet (ne se voit plus au milieu car remplacé par mon deuxième commentaire mais à droite oui)

----------


## PrinceGITS

> (ne se voit plus au milieu car remplacé par mon deuxième commentaire mais à droite oui)


Heu, pour moi, ils sont les uns au dessus des autres...

L&#39;interface n&#39;est pas la même suivant que tu sois sur ton profil ou celui d&#39;une autre personne.

D&#39;ailleurs, il y a beaucoup de "sexe indéfini" sur ce forum...  ::ninja::

----------


## Paul Verveine

oui c&#39;est sur mon profil que je peux voir l&#39;historique

----------


## PrinceGITS

Le nouveau lien tout beau pour avoir la liste des buralistes qui vendent CPC sort du care rouge. On ne voit que "Les kiosques", le reste en blanc sur blanc est illisible.

----------


## william

> Le nouveau lien tout beau pour avoir la liste des buralistes qui vendent CPC sort du care rouge. On ne voit que "Les kiosques", le reste en blanc sur blanc est illisible.


Et parès un petit shift refresh ?
Sinon quel navigateur est utilisé ? (testé sous Firefox et IE de mon côté)

----------


## Paul Verveine

je rêve ou j&#39;ai râté un épisode et tous les nouveaux trucs du profil (commentaire, note, amis) ont disparus ! (ceci est une demande de confirmation en réalité)

----------


## Guest

Les commentaires ont disparu, pas la liste d&#39;amis, qui est néanmoins privée (y a que toi qui peut la voir).

----------


## Ash

Bon par contre, désolé de me plaindre, mais ça devient relou d&#39;avoir à s&#39;identifier à chaque fois... J&#39;ai vidé le cache, les cookies et tout le reste, mais c&#39;est pareil...

----------


## pes.seb

> Le nouveau lien tout beau pour avoir la liste des buralistes qui vendent CPC sort du care rouge. On ne voit que "Les kiosques", le reste en blanc sur blanc est illisible.


Et il est où ce nouveau lien tout beau   ::blink::  car je le vois pas   ::unsure::  

A part dans mon cul... comme ca c&#39;est fait   ::ninja:: 

Edit : Euh je crois avoir trouvé en fait   ::rolleyes::  C&#39;est bien le lien en page principale sous la couverture des mags et ce qui est indiqué dans la brève ou c&#39;est encore autre chose   ::blink::

----------


## NitroG42

> Le nouveau lien tout beau pour avoir la liste des buralistes qui vendent CPC sort du care rouge. On ne voit que "Les kiosques", le reste en blanc sur blanc est illisible.


marche très bien chez moi  ::):

----------


## Ash

Sont où ces liens ?

Au fait, pourquoi avoir changé les contrôles de profil ? C&#39;etait bien le nouveau système...

Toujours rien concernant l&#39;identification obligatoire à chaque connexion ?

----------


## NitroG42

autre truc très pénible, pourquoi les messages fusionne plus automatiquement quand on en écrit un autre derrière ????

----------


## NitroG42

ex : comme ca !
NANAAA !

----------


## NitroG42

> Toujours rien concernant l&#39;identification obligatoire à chaque connexion ?


euh, c&#39;est moi où ca vient d&#39;être réglé ?
je me rappelle pas avoir eu besoin de me co en venant, mais en même temps j&#39;ai tendance a perdre la tête en ce moment....


edit : merde désolé j&#39;ai pas fait exprès celui là, je voulais le copier coller dans le dernier post mais j&#39;ai oublié à la fin  ::(:

----------


## Ash

Non, moi j&#39;ai toujours le probleme...

----------


## NitroG42

d&#39;ac, ca doit être moi qui déraille un peu....

edit : non non je confirme, plus besoin de ce logguer dans mon cas  ::):

----------


## pes.seb

> Non, moi j&#39;ai toujours le probleme...


Je pense que c&#39;est parce que la rédac et les RG surveillent tes historiques de connexion   ::ninja::

----------


## NitroG42

> d&#39;ac, ca doit être moi qui déraille un peu....
> 
> edit : non non je confirme, plus besoin de ce logguer dans mon cas


c&#39;est marrant maintenant ca marche plus....

----------


## Paul Verveine

chez moi ça marche :mrgreen:

----------


## NitroG42

ouais ce matin ca marche....
Un log a heure fixe ?:P

----------


## pes.seb

Euh... je vois que le membre le plus récent est Multi-julian-numero1... c&#39;est un bot   ::blink::  

 ::ninja::

----------


## KiwiX

> Euh... je vois que le membre le plus récent est Multi-julian-numero1... c&#39;est un bot


Non, le multi d&#39;un membre qui s&#39;est fait bannir une semaine.

----------


## pes.seb

> Non, le multi d&#39;un membre qui s&#39;est fait bannir une semaine.


Ah ok je croyais que c&#39;était un siamois narcissique   ::ninja::

----------


## JojoLeMerou

> Envoyé par JojoLeMerou
> 
> J&#39;ai le même problème que TheToune (onze fois loggué pour poster).
> J&#39;ai "effacer mes traces" dans Firefox, mais ça a pas l&#39;air de marcher des masses...
> Si ça peut t&#39;aider, c&#39;est la version 1.5.0.9 et je suis sur un Mac 10.3.9 (c&#39;est pas ma faute)
> et je suis au taf
> 
> 
> C&#39;est le souci le plus sérieux. Je suis en train de chercher


Installé Firefox 2.0.1 (toujours Mac OS X 10.3.9, au taf, donc je sais pas trop ce qu&#39;il y a devant / derrière ma machine), 
et ça n&#39;a rien changé...

Chez moi PC Win XP SP2, avec SamanthaFox 2.0.1 également, aucun souci.

----------


## pes.seb

> Installé Firefox 2.0.1 (toujours Mac OS X 10.3.9, au taf, donc je sais pas trop ce qu&#39;il y a devant / derrière ma machine)
> 
> Chez moi PC Win XP SP2, avec SamanthaFox 2.0.1 également, aucun souci.


Cherche pas les macs et les putes ca fait pas bon ménage   ::ninja::

----------


## william

Pour ceux qui ont des problèmes de déconnexion, avez-vous effacé vos cookies récemment ?

La fusion des posts est de retour. Et la fin des quotes imbriquées

----------


## NitroG42

Ben non...
j&#39;ai l&#39;impression bizarre que c&#39;est quand le pc s&#39;éteint, ou alors quand la freenulossbox change d&#39;ip....
En tout cas ca le fait que sur canard pc, donc ca vient pas d&#39;une suppression malencontreuse de cookies (miam).

et merci pour la fusion  ::): 
 :;):

----------


## pes.seb

> ou alors quand la freenulossbox change d&#39;ip....


  ::blink::  

Euh... là faut que tu m&#39;expliques car free utilise une ip fixe à moins que t&#39;utilises le routeur de la freebox dans ce cas l&#39;adressage ip risque de changer et si besoin tu peux déterminer un baux dhcp permanent pour ton PC mais ca m&#39;étonnerai que le problème vienne de là car j&#39;utilise également le routeur de la freebox pour connecter ma 360 et ma Wii sachant que mon PC est connecté sur la prise ethernet seule et non sur le switch et aucun souci de cookies (ca donne faim à force) sous firefox 2.0.0.1

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Et la fin des quotes imbriquées


On a le droit à combien de quotes dans un post ?
Car j&#39;ai eu des soucis pour faire un post avec 4 quotes (3 ça ne passait plas non plus). Résultat, je les ai enlevé mais c&#39;est moins joli.

----------


## Ash

J&#39;ai plus de soucis d&#39;identification apparement.  Mais l&#39;ordi est resté allumé toute la journée, peut-être que ça fausse ma joie. Je confirme demain.

----------


## JojoLeMerou

> Pour ceux qui ont des problèmes de déconnexion, avez-vous effacé vos cookies récemment ?


Je viens de manger tous les cookies et d&#39;"effacer mes traces" dans SamanthaFox 2.0.1.
J&#39;y ai cru pendant un moment, mais non. Je dois relogguer sans cesse.

Le truc bizarre c&#39;est que maintenant, chez moi, à chaque fois que je reboote, je dois aussi relogguer (c&#39;était pas le cas avant).

----------


## TheToune

> Je viens de manger tous les cookies et d&#39;"effacer mes traces" dans SamanthaFox 2.0.1.
> J&#39;y ai cru pendant un moment, mais non. Je dois relogguer sans cesse.
> 
> Le truc bizarre c&#39;est que maintenant, chez moi, à chaque fois que je reboote, je dois aussi relogguer (c&#39;était pas le cas avant).


Idem ...

Pour info j&#39;ai l&#39;impression que ces deconexions arrive lorsque je ne suis pas assez actif.
Le probléme c&#39;est que forcément je m&#39;en rend compte que quand j&#39;en ai besoin : quand je veut afficher "voir les nouveaux message" ou quand je veut poster.

----------


## william

Après une déconnexion / reconnexion, avez-vous toujours des problèmes de connnexion ?

----------


## Ash

Bon alors aujourdhui, pour moi, plus de problème, mes logs sont bien automatiques.

----------


## NitroG42

> Euh... là faut que tu m&#39;expliques car free utilise une ip fixe à moins que t&#39;utilises le routeur de la freebox dans ce cas l&#39;adressage ip risque de changer et si besoin tu peux déterminer un baux dhcp permanent pour ton PC mais ca m&#39;étonnerai que le problème vienne de là car j&#39;utilise également le routeur de la freebox pour connecter ma 360 et ma Wii sachant que mon PC est connecté sur la prise ethernet seule et non sur le switch et aucun souci de cookies (ca donne faim à force) sous firefox 2.0.0.1


non, tout simplement que l&#39;ip externe est gardé plus de 24 heure et qu&#39;alors elle reboote toute seule....
rien de compliqué a ca....

----------


## NitroG42

Bon, je viens de rebooter la freebox a la main cette fois, et miracle, quand je suis revenu sous cpc (pc resté allumé) j&#39;étais pas loggé....
Y a un problème du coté des cookies je crois...
ps : rebooter la freebox veut dire que l&#39;ip externe a été changé...

----------


## TheToune

> Après une déconnexion / reconnexion, avez-vous toujours des problèmes de connnexion ?


Ouais toujours des problémes   ::lol::  

Argh comme tu doit me haïr   ::XD::

----------


## pes.seb

> non, tout simplement que l&#39;ip externe est gardé plus de 24 heure et qu&#39;alors elle reboote toute seule....
> rien de compliqué a ca....





> Bon, je viens de rebooter la freebox a la main cette fois, et miracle, quand je suis revenu sous cpc (pc resté allumé) j&#39;étais pas loggé....
> Y a un problème du coté des cookies je crois...
> ps : rebooter la freebox veut dire que l&#39;ip externe a été changé...


La freebox ne reboote pas toute seule... il faut débrancher et rebrancher manuellement l&#39;alim pour ca.
Par contre si tu as l&#39;heure qui disparait de l&#39;affichage et le chenillard rapide qui s&#39;affiche pendant quelques secondes c&#39;est que c&#39;est une désynchro-resynchro mais en aucun cas un reboot   ::mellow::  

Free est le seul FAI (il me semble) à attribuer en zone dégroupée une IP fixe (qui ne change donc jamais) au lieu d&#39;une IP dynamique... (dont les derniers chiffres changent toutes les 24H) et tu peux le vérifier en te connectant à un site de reconnaissance IP par exemple et tu verra que ton IP est toujours la même   :;):   sauf évidemment si tu es en zone non dégroupée (car je crois que DTC n&#39;est pas encore dégroupée mais ca va venir   :^_^:  ) et que tu n&#39;as pas fait la demande d&#39;une ip fixe ou si tu es derrière un proxy...

Plus d&#39;infos ici

----------


## NitroG42

Bon, monsieur je sais-tout  :;): 
Alors de un je ne suis pas dégroupé, je l&#39;ai déjà clamez haut et fort un peu partout vu que ca pue grave de notre coté, ensuite, je n&#39;ai pâs demandé d&#39;ip fixe, et dernièrement, on peux pas garder la même ip indéfiniment, au bout d&#39;un certain, l&#39;ip qui nous est attribué est changé.
Donc voilà, n&#39;est crainte, ne voit aucune animosité dans ce message, c&#39;est juste que je viens de sortir d&#39;une longue série d&#39;exam, alors je me défoule  ::): 

OUAIIIIIIISSSSSSSSSSSS

CAAAAAAAACAAAAA préééééésiiiiidennnnnnnt !

----------


## NitroG42

au fait ca vient de invision je pense, par que wiwiland, qui l&#39;utilise aussi, j&#39;ai le même problème quand je m&#39;y connecte....

----------


## Paul Verveine

tout ça pour pas dire que ça vient de toi...

plus sérieusement t&#39;as pas un option qui efface les cookies quand tu quitte ton navigateur
ou un antivirus spyware qui fait trop de zèle (ceci m&#39;étonnerait beaucoup)

----------


## pes.seb

> Bon, monsieur je sais-tout


  ::rolleyes::   :mrgreen: 




> je ne suis pas dégroupé, je l&#39;ai déjà clamez haut et fort un peu partout


Ah oui ok mais ca fait qu&#39;un mois que je suis inscris donc je l&#39;ai pas vu   ::unsure::

----------


## pes.seb

> vu que ca pue grave de notre coté


Ah oui ça c&#39;est sûr qu&#39; à DTCland ca doit puer   :^_^:  




> au bout d&#39;un certain, l&#39;ip qui nous est attribué est changé.


Ca fait un an que je suis chez free et j&#39;ai toujours la même ip depuis le début... mais je dis ça je dis rien   ::mellow::   ::ninja::

----------


## KiwiX

Toujours aucun problème de mon côté. Les seuls moments où je dois me re-logger, c&#39;est quand j&#39;efface mes traces sous Firefox... 

Vérifier dans les options si les cookies ne se vident pas à la fermeture de Firefox (Outils > Options > Vie Privée).

----------


## pes.seb

> Vérifier dans les options si les cookies ne se vident pas à la fermeture de Firefox (Outils > Options > Vie Privée).


Ah oui ça c&#39;est pas bête  ::w00t::   pour une fois  :P 

Mais bon le problème vient apparemment de la MAJ du forum et je doute que les options du cache du navigateur aient changé entre temps mais c&#39;est quand même à vérifier.

----------


## KiwiX

> Mais bon le problème vient apparemment de la MAJ du forum et je doute que les options du cache du navigateur aient changé entre temps mais c&#39;est quand même à vérifier.


C&#39;est quand même bizarre qu&#39;il n&#39;y ait que 2/3 personnes à qui ça arrive. Même en naviguant sur un ATARI, y a moins de soucis je suis sûr  ::rolleyes::

----------


## pes.seb

> C&#39;est quand même bizarre qu&#39;il n&#39;y ait que 2/3 personnes à qui ça arrive. Même en naviguant sur un ATARI, y a moins de soucis je suis sûr


Je suis sûr que sur un Amstrad CPC il doit pas y avoir le moindre souci ou alors il porte mal son nom   ::ninja::

----------


## ducon

Ça flotte, un CPC et un Atari ?

----------


## TheToune

> tout ça pour pas dire que ça vient de toi...
> 
> plus sérieusement t&#39;as pas un option qui efface les cookies quand tu quitte ton navigateur
> ou un antivirus spyware qui fait trop de zèle (ceci m&#39;étonnerait beaucoup)


J&#39;ai exactement pareil ...   :B):  (ou pas) 
Ce disfonctionement est lié a la mise a jour du forum ... Avant je n&#39;ai jamais eu ce probléme et je ne l&#39;ai pas rencontré ailleurs.
C&#39;est pas en cherchant a tout prix un bug côté utilisateur que le probléme disparaitra   ::rolleyes::  

Qu&#39;il y ai une nouvelle façon de gérer les connexion qui soit incompatible avec une option que j&#39;ai toujours eu activé/désactivé reste potentielement possible.   :;):  
( mais j&#39;y croit pas vraiment)
Si ca peut aider : Je bloque les popups, les applet java, activeX,les sons et les vidéos. Je laisse passer les pub et le flash ( enfin ça ca dépend de mon humeur) et j&#39;ai laisser les script activé.

Sinon c&#39;est toujours sympas de se sentir pris pour un débile qui auraient activer le bloquage de cookies ou autre comme ça juste pour se faire plaisir ...    ::|:  
 :^_^:

----------


## KiwiX

> Sinon c&#39;est toujours sympas de se sentir pris pour un débile qui auraient activer le bloquage de cookies ou autre comme ça juste pour se faire plaisir ...


On a vu plus idiot comme situation. Alors pourquoi pas...  :<_<:

----------


## NitroG42

Bon bande de noobz, ca vient pas de nous, enfin pas totalement, vu que les suppressions automatique de cookies sont pas effecvtive là, la preuve, sur clubic, je suis toujours loggé, ca le fait qu&#39;avec les board invision ce problème, et bizarrement depuis la dernièreu mise a joureu
Sinon pes.seb tu confond pas ip interne et ip externe ?
De 1) tu peux demander une ip fixe ezt dans ce cas t&#39;auras toujours la même
et de 2) impossible que tout les dégroupé de ta zone est la même ip, chacun une différente.

et pour finir :
ARRETEZ DE ME CONTREDIREU JAI RAISON, JAI TOUJOURS RAISON
NANANANA.

(pour adhérer a l&#39;esprit troll)

----------


## Paul Verveine

c&#39;était juste pour vous faire tiquer un peu que j&#39;ai dit ça...

----------


## JojoLeMerou

Will, pourrait-on savoir comment on est identifié sur le forum ? Cookie ou un autre truc dont l&#39;existence m&#39;aurait échappée ?

Sur Mac, j&#39;ai cru remarquer que les cookies étaient dans un dossier "Bibliothèque", une sorte de dossier "Prefs" pour les macophiles, 
et pour les pécéistes, il n&#39;y a pas d&#39;équivalent, même si ça se rapproche plus ou moins de la base de registre... 
Bref, je ne suis pas sûr qu&#39;il vide complètement les trucs du coup, et n&#39;étant pas admindada, je ne peux pas le supprimer. 
Enfin, je crois pas. J&#39;essaie. On verra bien. Adieu.

Edith : Vidage manuel des cookies = ça marche pas   ::|:

----------


## pes.seb

> Sinon pes.seb tu confond pas ip interne et ip externe ?


Bah tu veux dire l&#39;ip interne qui d&#39;identifie sur ton réseau chez toi si tu passes par un routeur par exemple et l&#39;ip externe qui permet à free ou toute autre administration de d&#39;identifier sur le Web? ... car si c&#39;est le cas mon ip interne change souvent comme je passe par un routeur mais par contre l&#39;ip externe elle ne change pas et l&#39;avantage justement de disposer d&#39;une ip fixe c&#39;est de pouvoir héberger un serveur chez soi.




> De 1) tu peux demander une ip fixe ezt dans ce cas t&#39;auras toujours la même
> et de 2) impossible que tout les dégroupé de ta zone est la même ip, chacun une différente.


De 1) En zone dégroupée avec free t&#39;as pas le choix une ip fixe définitive est attribuée dès l&#39;ouverture de ligne
et de 2)oui ca c&#39;est une évidence   :^_^:  et heureusement car sinon on pourrait pas différencier un vilain pirate d&#39;un gentil posteur comme moi   ::rolleyes::  ce que je voulais dire c&#39;est que chaque connexion internet à une ip différente mais qu&#39;elle reste fixe dans le temps, autrement dit chaque particulier se voit adresser une adresse ip fixe mais qui n&#39;est évidemment pas la même que son voisin... en tout cas dans le cas du dégroupage chez free   :;):

----------


## TheToune

> On a vu plus idiot comme situation. Alors pourquoi pas...


Oui mais je suis pas débile ... JE SUIS UN ESPRIT SUPERIEUR MERDE !!!!

----------


## pes.seb

> une sorte de dossier "Prefs" pour les macophiles, et pour les pécéistes, il n&#39;y a pas d&#39;équivalent


Pour les windowsiens le dossier du cache se trouve dans documents and settings/user/local settings/temporary internet files (il faut activer la visualisation des dossiers cachés auparavant pour voir ce dossier) mais avec IE7 ce dossier à disparu donc pour le vider ou trouver les fichiers qu&#39;il y a dedans tu peux passer par IE7 et aller dans outils/options internet et dans l&#39;onglet général aller à la ligne historique de navigation/parametres/afficher les fichiers ou pour supprimer directement le cache outils/supprimer l&#39;historique de navigation.

----------


## NitroG42

moi, j&#39;ai l&#39;impression que l&#39;user est identifié à l&#39;ip....

sinon, je n&#39;ai pas d&#39;ip fixe, et j&#39;ai quand même un serveur  ::): 
on appelle ca des dns :P

----------


## pes.seb

> moi, j&#39;ai l&#39;impression que l&#39;user est identifié à l&#39;ip....


Oui et c&#39;est exactement ca   ::):  




> sinon, je n&#39;ai pas d&#39;ip fixe, et j&#39;ai quand même un serveur 
> on appelle ca des dns :P


Oui et c&#39;est le terme également utilisé par free mais je n&#39;ai pas voulu l&#39;employer pour ne pas créer la confusion... tout ça tout ça   :;):

----------


## NitroG42

> Oui et c&#39;est exactement ca   
> Oui et c&#39;est le terme également utilisé par free mais je n&#39;ai pas voulu l&#39;employer pour ne pas créer la confusion... tout ça tout ça


 :;):

----------


## KiwiX

> Oui mais je suis pas débile ... JE SUIS UN ESPRIT SUPERIEUR MERDE !!!!


Va chier, c&#39;est moi l&#39;Homme Fort du forum  :B):

----------


## TheToune

> Va chier, c&#39;est moi l&#39;Homme Fort du forum


Oui mais tu sait pas c&#39;est quoi un esprit supérieur apparemment !!!
Je suis pas un homme, mais un dieu, bordel.

----------


## NitroG42

De toute facon la mienne est la plus grosse.
Arrétez de troller  ::): 

sinon, wiwi, des idées ?

----------


## TheToune

Bon ok  ...
Le changement d&#39;Ip du routeur est potentiellement une explication dans mon cas.

Maintenant ca voudrait dire que le systeme à completement changer par rapport a l&#39;ancienne version ou un changement d&#39;Ip ne me deconnectait pas.

----------


## NitroG42

> Bon ok  ...
> Le changement d&#39;Ip du routeur est potentiellement une explication dans mon cas.
> 
> Maintenant ca voudrait dire que le systeme à completement changer par rapport a l&#39;ancienne version ou un changement d&#39;Ip ne me deconnectait pas.


pareil.

----------


## TheToune

Nouveau rebondissement : plus de problémes depuis hier soir.

 ::lol::  

et j&#39;ai du changer d&#39;ip 1 ou deux fois re  ::lol::  

Le probléme aurait t&#39;il eté résolut et j&#39;ai juste le cul bordé de nouilles ?

----------


## william

> Nouveau rebondissement : plus de problémes depuis hier soir.
> 
>  
> 
> et j&#39;ai du changer d&#39;ip 1 ou deux fois re  
> 
> Le probléme aurait t&#39;il eté résolut et j&#39;ai juste le cul bordé de nouilles ?


J&#39;ai fait une modification que je n&#39;aime pas mais visiblement, c&#39;est ce qui clochait.

----------


## Paul Verveine

que tu n&#39;aime pas ça veut dire que c&#39;est un peu bancale ? ou que le code utilisé est digne d&#39;une conversion d&#39;un fichier texte en page web via word ?

----------


## william

> que tu n&#39;aime pas ça veut dire que c&#39;est un peu bancale ? ou que le code utilisé est digne d&#39;une conversion d&#39;un fichier texte en page web via word ?


que c&#39;est une option que j&#39;aurais aimé conserver  ::):

----------


## JojoLeMerou

> J&#39;ai fait une modification que je n&#39;aime pas mais visiblement, c&#39;est ce qui clochait.


  :B):  

Tu n&#39;aimes pas que l&#39;on puisse se reconnecter ?  :P 

Merci Will, ça remarche maintenant, comme tu l&#39;auras compris.
Mon clavier te remercie aussi, il allait y passer à force de logguer 15 fois par post...   ::):

----------


## pes.seb

> que c&#39;est une option que j&#39;aurais aimé conserver


Ce que j&#39;aurai aimé qui soit conservé c&#39;est le nouveau profil avec la possibilité d&#39;ajouter une photo, des commentaires et une note... et on a toujours pas eu la réponse pourquoi ca a été enlevé   ::mellow::

----------


## Guest

Ben les commentaires avaient un trop gros risque de partage en sucette (d&#39;ailleurs ça avait déjà commencé).

----------


## francou008

C&#39;est normal qu&#39;il y est possibilité de mettre sa photo?

----------


## KiwiX

> C&#39;est normal qu&#39;il y est possibilité de mettre sa photo?


Ben ouais, ça peut servir même si ce n&#39;est pas super utile. Le truc de commentaires, ça servait à rien par contre ou alors pour s&#39;entraîner à flooder.

----------


## DaP

C&#39;est normal que http://canardplus.com/forums redirige vers http://www.canardplus.comforums/ ?

----------


## pes.seb

> C&#39;est normal que http://canardplus.com/forums redirige vers http://www.canardplus.comforums/ ?


C&#39;est mieux avec le slash de fin : http://www.canardplus.com/forums/

 :;):

----------


## Taloche

De temps en temps quand je refresh, j&#39;ai un certificat de sécurite pour www.videogamesplus.ca qui vient faire "pop" devant mes yeux pour dire qu&#39;il est expiré ?!?

I see dead certificates :fear:




Si ça peut aider je suis sur Firefox 1.5.0.9 for Mac OSX

----------


## pes.seb

> De temps en temps quand je refresh, j&#39;ai un certificat de sécurite pour www.videogamesplus.ca qui vient faire "pop" devant mes yeux pour dire qu&#39;il est expiré ?!?
> 
> I see dead certificates :fear:


Ouah c&#39;est chelou ce truc tu utilises quoi comme navigateur IE, Opéra ou t&#39;es sur Mac peut être car avec Firefox pas de souci.

----------


## Taloche

Bien vu, j&#39;ai édité mon message entre temps.

Chuis sur firefox 1.5.0.9 pour mac OSX

Ca m&#39;arrive sur le topic "Dépense du jour" à chaque fois.

----------


## francou008

Ca vient des photos qu&#39;un des gars a posté, elle est issue de ce site (cf le lien) et le site doit avoir un probleme de certificat donc c&#39;est pour ça. Pas de problemes, enfin si, juste un: BOUUUUUHHHH LES MACS.

----------


## Paul Verveine

oui moi aussi ça me le fait.

----------


## pes.seb

> oui moi aussi ça me le fait.


Quoi Niluje   ::sad::  Ah non pas toi... pas sur Mac   ::unsure:: 

Edit : Bon moi aussi j&#39;y suis aller sur le topic et j&#39;ai également le message du certificat qui s&#39;affiche... donc pas de bug propre à canardplus.

----------


## francou008

Je viens de donner l&#39;explication mais personne y croit...
 :angry2: :angry2: :angry2:

----------


## Taloche

Quelqu&#39;un a une idée alors pour cette histoire de certificat perimé?

----------


## Concrete Donkey

> Quelqu&#39;un a une idée alors pour cette histoire de certificat perimé?



Taloche...


T&#39;es sur mac ?










Ho ho ho.   ::ninja::

----------


## Taloche

Ouais je sais, mon étiquette de connard en puissance prend un coup dans le standing là.

Pour ma défense, je dirais que c&#39;est juste au taf que je cotoie des macs.






Je fais des tarifs intéressants pour les lecteurs du second degré.

----------


## jisse

j&#39;ai le même truc sur la dernière page de vos dépenses du jour dans tout ou rien sinon ailleurs no soucail

----------


## Taloche

C&#39;est bon j&#39;ai trouvé!

Ca vient des photos qu&#39;un des gars a posté, elle est issue de ce site (cf le lien) et le site doit avoir un probleme de certificat donc c&#39;est pour ça.

Ne me remerciez pas   :B):

----------


## jisse

> C&#39;est bon j&#39;ai trouvé!
> 
> Ca vient des photos qu&#39;un des gars a posté, elle est issue de ce site (cf le lien) et le site doit avoir un probleme de certificat donc c&#39;est pour ça.
> 
> Ne me remerciez pas


  :<_<:  

n&#39;importe quoi

Ca vient des photos qu&#39;un des gars a posté, elle est issue de ce site (cf le lien) et le site doit avoir un probleme de certificat donc c&#39;est pour ça

----------


## TheToune

> n&#39;importe quoi
> 
> Ca vient des photos qu&#39;un des gars a posté, elle est issue de ce site (cf le lien) et le site doit avoir un probleme de certificat donc c&#39;est pour ça


Ca vient de me le faire sous IE aussi.
N&#39;empeche ca serait vachement bien de savoir de quoi ça vient    ::blink::

----------


## jisse

> Ca vient de me le faire sous IE aussi.
> N&#39;empeche ca serait vachement bien de savoir de quoi ça vient


carrément

----------


## Taloche

C&#39;est bon j&#39;ai trouvé!

Ca vient des photos qu&#39;un des gars a posté, elle est issue de ce site (cf le lien) et le site doit avoir un probleme de certificat donc c&#39;est pour ça.

Ne me remerciez pas   ::ninja::

----------


## jisse

> C&#39;est bon j&#39;ai trouvé!
> 
> Ca vient des photos qu&#39;un des gars a posté, elle est issue de ce site (cf le lien) et le site doit avoir un probleme de certificat donc c&#39;est pour ça.
> 
> Ne me remerciez pas


Tu crois?

----------


## Taloche

Que?

Ca vient des photos qu&#39;un des gars a posté, elle est issue de ce site (cf le lien) et le site doit avoir un probleme de certificat donc c&#39;est pour ça?

Je pense qu&#39;il y ait une chance oui.

----------


## jisse

J&#39;ai un nouveau bug

certains posts se répètent tout le long d&#39;une même page   ::huh::

----------


## pes.seb

::XD::  pour les derniers posts

Sinon les problèmes de certificat c&#39;est lié au problème d&#39;identification d&#39;un site et peut importe le navigateur où l&#39;OS que vous utilisez... je ne saurai expliquer mais je me comprends.

Le site des assedics en a un également.

----------


## Scorbut

Y a une grosse erreur sur CanardPlus.

----------


## Scorbut

bon, c&#39;est revenu, apparemment c&#39;était une erreur de db.

----------


## Paul Verveine

c&#39;était moi où le site était mort depuis plus d&#39;une demi-heure ?

----------


## PrinceGITS

Je dirais même une heure !  ::): 

En fait il doit y avoir un souci de DNS quelque part car ça ne repond pas... (connection time out)

----------


## KiwiX

> En fait il doit y avoir un souci de DNS quelque part car ça ne repond pas... (connection time out)


Le site fonctionne impec&#39;. En fait, depuis quelques jours, j&#39;ai des soucis pour accéder au site et au forum de temps à autre. J&#39;ai vider le cache + Ccleaner et tout est rentré dans l&#39;ordre  :<_<:

----------


## Paul Verveine

perso j&#39;ai rien fait et c&#39;est revenu tout seul...

----------


## PrinceGITS

Tout pareil !

Mais j&#39;essaierai de vide rle cache la prochaine fois.

----------


## KiwiX

> perso j&#39;ai rien fait et c&#39;est revenu tout seul...


Ouais mais j&#39;en avais marre de me faire avoir 5 fois par jour. Et comme parfois (souvent ?!), c&#39;est le cache qui est en cause...

----------


## Ragondin

ca fait 2 jours qu&#39;il y a des coupures a tout moment de la journée (entre 30 et 1 heure a chaque fois)

----------


## Paul Verveine

j&#39;en avais pas vu auparavant, mais j&#39;ai du passer au travers

----------


## Biskuit

C&#39;est mes yeux <strike>ou l&#39;heure des posts est décalée d&#39;une heure supplémentaire ??</strike>   ::w00t:: 

Wai ben ce devait être mes yeux alors !!   :<_<:

----------


## ducon

Un de mes messages a une date bizarre.

Ça a l’air corrigé.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Que c&#39;est leeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeent depuis le changement de serveur !

EDIT &#39;videmment il suffit que je poste çà pour que tout baigne dans l&#39;huile. il y a des jours comme çà, j&#39;aimerais ne pas me lever.

----------


## pes.seb

> c&#39;est le cache qui est en cause...


Encore un coup de Tabatha   ::ninja::

----------


## KiwiX

> Encore un coup de Tabatha


Je préfère Tera Patrick  :B):

----------


## pes.seb

> Je préfère Tera Patrick


Je connais pas mais après une recherche sur google je me rend compte que c&#39;est pas la même époque  :mrgreen: 

Mais le jeu de mot marche pas dans ce cas ou alors tu peux faire : Taira Patricia Kass   ::ninja::

----------


## william

Le nouveau serveur devait corriger un problème de charge avec IPB.
Ce qui n&#39;est pas vraiment le cas en fait  ::):  On étudie une solution

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Ca venait de moi ou il y a eu une courte période "délicate" ?  ::ninja::

----------


## william

> Ca venait de moi ou il y a eu une courte période "délicate" ?


Toujours le même souci mysql <=> forums. On regarde

----------


## Jolaventur

ce matin un lapin 

non s&#39;pas ça on reprends 


j&#39;ai vu dans la liste des connecté 


ces charmantes personne 

Yahoo.com,  Google.com,  MSN.com,  Google.com Adsense


qui nous espionne avec leur face pleine de yeux  ::ninja::

----------


## pes.seb

> Yahoo.com,  Google.com,  MSN.com,  Google.com Adsense
> qui nous espionne avec leur face pleine de yeux


Bah c&#39;est pas un bug j&#39;ai remarqué ca il y&#39;a un bail c&#39;est juste des bots ou un truc comme ça qui gèrent la pub sur le site, enfin je pense.

----------


## Jolaventur

c&#39;est des bots c&#39;est sur 

si c&#39;est ceux qui gèren la pub ça va sinon on va se faire spammer les fesses

----------


## pes.seb

> sinon on va se faire spammer les fesses


Et tu dirais pas non   ::rolleyes::

----------


## KiwiX

Par contre, j&#39;ai les mails de Canardplus (dans le cas d&#39;un MP par exemple) qui arrive en "Courrier Indésirable" dans ma boîte Hotmail. 

Ca coûte rien d&#39;aller vérifier mais ça doit venir d&#39;un problème de codage ou autre...

----------


## ducon

Les strips de Couly ne répondent pas.
http://www.canardplus.com/coulystrips.html

----------


## Taï Lolo

Dans le top de la rédac, le numéro dans lequel Rayman contre les lapins crétins a été testé ne s&#39;affiche pas.

----------


## Paul Verveine

Quand je clique sur Couly Strips (d&#39;ailleurs je ne sais pas ce que c&#39;est) j&#39;arrive sur une page blanche !

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Quand je clique sur Couly Strips (d&#39;ailleurs je ne sais pas ce que c&#39;est) j&#39;arrive sur une page blanche !


On manque de someille le lundi matin ?  :;): 

Sinon, les couly strips sont des BDs faites pour le site.

----------


## Paul Verveine

c&#39;esrt à force de jouer à tdu... :;): 

je dors plus !

----------


## PrinceGITS

Bon, ce n&#39;est pas vraiment un bug, mais ce n&#39;est pas non plus une amélioration au sens propre.

Donc, il faudrait mettre à jour le descriptif du forum CanardPC car il n&#39;est plus à jour.




> Pour tout ce qui concerne Canard PC, l&#39;hebdomadaire de jeux vidéo paraissant *le mercredi* : suggestions, critiques, questions, commentaires…

----------


## criptanard

Bonjour,

Il me semble qu&#39;il y a un décalage d&#39;une heure pour les horaires affichés des messages, suivant si l&#39;on est connecté ou pas.

Autrement dit, si je suis connecté, je vais voir que Toto32 a laissé son message à 11:20, et si je ne suis pas connecté, il l&#39;aura laissé à 10:20.

Ca vient de moi ou c&#39;est un bug après le passage à l&#39;heure d&#39;été??   ::wacko::

----------


## galoustic

non rien

----------


## Taloche

Bonjour,

Je voudrais savoir si CPC+ compte passer à l&#39;heure d&#39;été.

Dans mon profil je suis à GMT +2 mais par contre des fois sans se connecter niveau horaire on est à GMT-1, ce qui est un peu relou quand on essaye de suivre/participer à des jeux.

Voilà, sinon j&#39;aime beaucoup ce que vous faîtes.

----------


## sativa

Je me retrouve avec 2 message et donc je reste qu&#39;un pauvre n&#39;oeuf :mrgreen: 
C&#39;est surement un bug   ::blink::  car javais pres de 102 messages.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Ou alors tu t&#39;es mangé un reset.

----------


## sativa

> Ou alors tu t&#39;es mangé un reset.


Comment ça pour le fun  ::huh:: 
Jme rappel pas avoir posté des messages a carractere raciste, politique etc..
M&#39;enfin bon c&#39;est pas si grave que ça, j&#39;ai juste pensé qu&#39;il sagissait d&#39;un bug.

----------


## PrinceGITS

C&#39;est peut être un bug alors. Mais je donnais une des possibilités.  :;):

----------


## Paul Verveine

ou alors tu as du dire : "ça y est mon 100eme message !"

----------


## sativa

> ou alors tu as du dire : "ça y est mon 100eme message !"


Hehehe oui.
Alalal quel con je fait, je me suis laissé allé a cette petitesse, en plus je m&#39;etait promis de ne plus dire de tels absurdité à l&#39;avenir.
Bon ben je connaisais pas cette regle autant pour moi. :mrgreen:
J&#39;espere qu&#39;il ont le meme sort les flooders et ceux qui parlent politique à tort et à travers  ::ninja::

----------


## Eld

peut être déjà mis, mais bon...
les corrections dans le titre des news entrainent des doublons dans le flux rss

----------


## VosT

Petit screen du gros bug que j&#39;ai depuis l&#39;apparition de la pub pour Two Worlds :



Maxthon Version 1.5.9 (Build 80) Unicode

Bon ok, ça fait ce truc tout moche quand les filtres anti-pub de Maxthon sont activés   ::rolleyes::  Mais bon, avant c&#39;était plus joli même avec les filtres !

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Petit screen du gros bug que j&#39;ai depuis l&#39;apparition de la pub pour Two Worlds :
> 
> 
> 
> Maxthon Version 1.5.9 (Build 80) Unicode
> 
> Bon ok, ça fait ce truc tout moche quand les filtres anti-pub de Maxthon sont activés   Mais bon, avant c&#39;était plus joli même avec les filtres !


Ouaip, comme je le disais, il suffit de créer une exception dans ton adblock préféré. En plus ca rapporte du blé à CPC la pub.

----------


## Ragondin

mon anti virus vient de me signaler un cheval de Troie quand une des pubs google est apparu en haut du forum
mon AV: Nod 32

Date et heure: 19/05/2007 17:15:46   
Module: IMON       
Objet: archive   
Nom: invalid_name
Menace: Perl/Whoredoor.08 cheval de Troie

je sais pas si qq&#39;un a eut ca aussi, mais pur que Nod32 se reveille, ca doit pas être une connerie  ::mellow::

----------


## SylSquiddy

petit bug; on ne peut pas commander le 148:
http://www.canardpc.com/old_vintage.php5




edit: fixed.

----------


## Mad

Peut - être déjà posté, sais pas mais :

depuis ce matin y&#39;a peu, j&#39;ai les bonnes news / actus sur ma page perso google (flux&#39;rss) mais si je viens sur la page d&#39;accueil, c&#39;est les anciennes. Donc sur le flux&#39; j&#39;ai bien les deux news sur les images Hellgate London et le futur procès Gildas vs Gates&#39;s Corpo, mais sur le site, quand j&#39;y viens direct sur l&#39;accueil, c&#39;est encore le teaser de Fallout 3 ...

Erf ?

(oui j&#39;ai vidé mon cache, effacé l&#39;historique, toussa)

----------


## PrinceGITS

Tes 2 news du flux RSS sont plus vielles que le teaser fallout3. Donc le souci vient peut être d&#39;un rafraichissement de ton lecteur de flux.

----------


## Nelfe

J&#39;ai le même problème chez moi  ::unsure::

----------


## PrinceGITS

Le flux RSS est mis à jour dans Firefox...
C&#39;est peut être Google qui merdouille.   ::unsure::

----------


## NitroG42

tiens, c&#39;est bizarre, j&#39;ai le même problème, mais j&#39;utilise le lecteur de flux de desktop sidebar.

----------


## Mad

oué en résumé c&#39;est la techenique de flux qui n&#39;est pas z&#39;au point, pas encore.

sans doute.

(mais comme j&#39;étais coupé du monde, euh, du net, pendant genre 2 semaines, les news m&#39;ont paru du jour, sauf en voyant les comm sur le forum,  après coup)

----------


## NitroG42

De toute facon, Willman s&#39;est reconverti dans la lingerie, ne l&#39;oubliez pas....
Et dans la lingerie masculine hein !

----------


## PrinceGITS

Attention, ceci est le multi de *PrinceGITS*. J&#39;explique pourquoi j&#39;ai été obligé de faire ça ci dessous.

J&#39;ai eu un souci hier soir pour archiver mes MPs. Le format MIME n&#39;est pas reconnu par Thunderbird. J&#39;ai donc changé d&#39;adresse email pour mettre mon adresse gmail. Rebelote, le MIME n&#39;est pas reconnu par gmail.
J&#39;essaie donc sur mon adresse de boulot. Là, j&#39;ai un gros problème. Vu que l&#39;expéditeur est inconnu (noreply@...), je pense que le filtre anti-spam à bloquer le mail. J&#39;ai attendu 30 minutes hier soir et je n&#39;avais toujours pas de mail sur mon adresse de boulot.
J&#39;ai donc remis mon adresse gmail et je l&#39;ai validé.
Le problème , c&#39;est que pour le forum, je ne suis pas validé car je n&#39;ai pas validé mon changement sur mon adresse pro.
J&#39;ai beau réessayé de changer d&#39;adresse email, la validation passe bien mais je ne suis pas validé. Donc impossible de posté des messages et de consulter mes MPs.  ::(: 
Si un admin ou un techo peut faire quelque chose, je l&#39;en remercie d&#39;avance. Cela concerne le compte *PrinceGITS*.


Sinon, un bug : Impossible d&#39;envoyer un email à l&#39;administrateur du forum par le lien qui dit "contacter l&#39;administrateur du forum" donné quand on a un souci de validation.
L&#39;adresse est "@"   ::wacko::

----------


## Paul Verveine

tu envoie à willman@..........  canardmachin     .......    coum



par contre j&#39;ia du mal à comprendre : tu n&#39;arrives plus à t&#39;identifier sur le forum ?

----------


## PrinceGITS

> tu envoie à willman@..........  canardmachin     .......    coum
> par contre j&#39;ia du mal à comprendre : tu n&#39;arrives plus à t&#39;identifier sur le forum ?


Si j&#39;arrive à m&#39;identifier, mais mon compte n&#39;est pas validé. Donc je ne peux pas poster, ni consulter mes MPs.

EDIT : je suis passé par l&#39;interface du forum pour contacter Willman.  :;):

----------


## PrinceGITS

C&#39;est bon, mon compte a été corrigé. Le compte PrinceGITS_2 peut être effacé.

----------


## Paul Verveine

c&#39;&#39;est quoi la solution ?


y&#39;a qu&#39;un modo qui peut t&#39;aider ou on peut le faire tout seul

----------


## PrinceGITS

Je pense qu&#39;un modo ne peut pas (ou alors sur tous ceux qui sont passé vendredi aucun n&#39;a essayé  :;):  ). C&#39;est Boulon qui a fait la modif pour que ça marche.

----------


## NitroG42

Il est plein de surprises ce Boulon !

----------


## Paul Verveine

Baleze le Boulon !


j&#39;espère que tu lui a envoyé une montagne de bisous !

----------


## PrinceGITS

Je vais lui envoyé des montagnes de barres protéinées plutôt.  :;):

----------


## PrinceGITS

Le numéro sur la page du site n&#39;est pas à jour. Ca recommence ? Car on est bloqué au 150.

----------


## Nono

Y&#39;a pas un souci avec le fofo là ? J&#39;ai plus du tout accès à l&#39;éditeur BBcode, ni au bouton Edition rapide / Edition complète. Help !

----------


## Vivi88

Bah euh moi si...

----------


## NitroG42

Vide ton cache, ou passe un coup de ccleaner.

----------


## Nono

Rien à faire. J&#39;ai parti l&#39;interface d&#39;édition avancée, et je ne comprends pas du tout pourquoi.

edit : sous firefox 2 ça marche, mais pas sous Opera. Pourtant j&#39;ai bien effacé le cache les cookies et gnagnagna.

edit : c&#39;est bon ça remarche sous Opera. Pour une raison qui me dépasse complètement, le javascript était désactivé.

----------


## BSRobin

Bug de réécriture d&#39;url : redirection 302 domain.tld => www.domain.tld  qui déconne .

Exemple : 
Je saisis dans la barre d&#39;adresse de firefox " canardplus.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=1778 " ( enfin, cad que je tape "canardplus" et en ensuite je laisse faire la complétion automatique de Firefox et je valide ) devient bien l&#39;url http://canardplus.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=1778 sur laquelle une redirection 302 est faite vers http://www.canardplus.comforums/inde...showtopic=1778 ( et hop, 404 ).

Cf le log LiveHTTPHeaders :




> *http://canardplus.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=1778*
> 
> GET */forums/index.php?showtopic=1778* HTTP/1.1
> Host:* canardplus.com*
> User-Agent: Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.1; fr; rv:1.8.0.12) Gecko/20070508 Firefox/1.5.0.12
> Accept: text/xml,application/xml,application/xhtml+xml,text/html;q=0.9,text/plain;q=0.8,image/png,*/*;q=0.5
> Accept-Language: fr,fr-fr;q=0.8,en-us;q=0.5,en;q=0.3
> Accept-Encoding: gzip,deflate
> Accept-Charset: ISO-8859-1,utf-8;q=0.7,*;q=0.7
> ...


Alors ? Qui c&#39;est qui s&#39;est bouffé dans son RewriteRule ? :D

----------


## NitroG42

t&#39;as qu&#39;a taper l&#39;adresse complète sale fainéant :P

----------


## BSRobin

> t&#39;as qu&#39;a taper l&#39;adresse complète sale fainéant :P


Ouais ... mais non.
Une adresse commencant par "www.canardplus" que Firefox aura enregistrée dans l&#39;historique sera automatiquement proposée à la saisie de "canardplus" ...
Et moi je trouve ca bien plus naturel.
Quand je veux aller sur gamekult, je commence à taper "gamek..." et hop flèche tab/bas entrée, lemonde.fr, "lemond..." et hop tab/flèche bas entrée.

On va devoir bosser jusqu&#39;à 85 ans pour payer la retraite de nos aïeux et comber le trou noir de la sécu alors merde quoi, un truc qui me permet de gagner ne serait-ce que 3 secondes ( 30 le matin au réveil ) de temps libre, je m&#39;en sers  ::): 

Taper "www." !!! Non mais je vous jure !
Et pourquoi pas "http://" aussi pendant qu&#39;on y est ?
Suppôt des fabricants de clavier !

----------


## The Lurker

> Ouais ... mais non.
> Une adresse commencant par "www.canardplus" que Firefox aura enregistrée dans l&#39;historique sera automatiquement proposée à la saisie de "canardplus" ...
> Et moi je trouve ca bien plus naturel.
> Quand je veux aller sur gamekult, je commence à taper "gamek..." et hop flèche tab/bas entrée, lemonde.fr, "lemond..." et hop tab/flèche bas entrée.
> 
> On va devoir bosser jusqu&#39;à 85 ans pour payer la retraite de nos aïeux et comber le trou noir de la sécu alors merde quoi, un truc qui me permet de gagner ne serait-ce que 3 secondes ( 30 le matin au réveil ) de temps libre, je m&#39;en sers 
> 
> Taper "www." !!! Non mais je vous jure !
> Et pourquoi pas "http://" aussi pendant qu&#39;on y est ?
> Suppôt des fabricants de clavier !


Ou sinon tu tapes juste "canardplus" dans ta barre d&#39;adresse et il te reste plus qu&#39;à appuyer sur "ctrl" et "entrée" en même temps et ça te rajoute les "www" et le ".com". Et hop tu te retrouves direct sur le site.  :;):

----------


## ducon

J’appuie sur entrée tout court, ça marche.

----------


## Paul Verveine

t&#39;as qu&#39;à te faire une barre de favori sous firefox tu cliques une fois et hop ! t&#39;y es !

----------


## Milouze

La bannière a disparu avec le nouveau skin. (firefox dernière version)

----------


## PrinceGITS

C&#39;est normal. La bannière disparait quand il y a un habillage publiciataire.

----------


## Milouze

C&#39;est laid comme ça. Ce site tombe dans les fonds du css de merde, c&#39;est affreux ! 
C&#39;EST AFFREUX !

----------


## elpaulo

hey on peut pas ecrire   f i l m   correctement !!!


flim
flim
flim

----------


## Marty

flim

A ouaisssssssssss effectivement !
A chaque fois je voyais ecrit flim bizarrement, je croyais que c&#39;était le language geek du forum mais en faite non....
Jamais osé poser la question pour pas avoir la honte   ::ninja::  

 :^_^:

----------


## Paul Verveine

c&#39;est un script qui existe depuis le début

----------


## NitroG42

bande de con, vous y connaissez rien !
LA DIALETIQUE CEST FANTASTIQUE !

----------


## Baryton

sous firefox 2.0.0.5 (mac) j&#39;arrive plus a lire les messages du forum, j&#39;ai juste le premier message de la page et apres une arborescence sur laquelle il faut que je clique pour avoir la suite.

condamné a lire le forum sous safari (j&#39;aime pas safari!)

----------


## Gunzen-R

Dans une page du Forum où il y a des posts, en haut t&#39;as Options, et un menu déroulant, et tu séléctionne Standard.

----------


## Baryton

merci!

en meme temps je me demande bien comment ca a pu se changer tout seul!

----------


## Paul Verveine

ça m&#39;est arrivé aussi sous firefox sans raison (peut-être une màj...)

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> c&#39;est un script qui existe depuis le début


tout comme cyclimse  ::): 

Par contre Quiche Lorraine ça marche pas.
Je suis déçudéçu   ::unsure::

----------


## NitroG42

> tout comme cyclimse 
> 
> Par contre Quiche Lorraine ça marche pas.
> Je suis déçudéçu


j&#39;avais jamais testé, mais même réaction que toi....

----------


## Dj_gordon

pour quoi flim ? Ya une raison ?

----------


## francou008

> pour quoi flim ? Ya une raison ?


La classe américaine: ceci n&#39;est pas un flim sur le cyclimse.

----------


## Nyrius

<strike>c&#39;est sur un flim sur le cyclitsm pro ce voit rien que autre
comme : Harry potter et l&#39;ordre de la pillule  , Le secret de brockback seringue , Requiem for EPO</strike>
 ::ninja::  

je vais me coucher je crois...

----------


## francou008

> ces sur un flim sur le cyclimse pro ce voit rien que autre
> comme : Harry potter et l&#39;ordre de la pillule  , Le secret de brockback seringue , Requiem for EPO


Rien compris.
Avec les "c&#39;est" qui deviennent des "ces"....

----------


## Kilbane

Bon 19 pages c&#39;est long, surtout vu le flood, alors je vous poste ça a l&#39;arrache, je n&#39;arrive plus a consulter le flux RSS du site.




> Error creating feed file, please check write permissions.


Quand j&#39;affiche la page feed.php

----------


## laskov

en effet le RRS est en panne je croit  ::):

----------


## korben

> en effet le RRS est en panne je croit


je confirme et ça fait déjà qq jours que c&#39;est comme ça...

----------


## b0b0

> ou comment m&#39;éviter de dormir un peu plus (willman)


je croisque t&#39;as assez dormis là :D

----------


## g4m3rz

> ça m&#39;est arrivé aussi sous firefox sans raison (peut-être une màj...)


Ou alors t&#39;as visité le forum depuis une recherche google qui par défaut navigue dans ce mode là   ::ninja::  .

En tout cas ça fait comme ça sur tous les autres forums qui tournent sur ipb que je connais.

----------


## Cirth

Hum j&#39;ai vu de post la dessus (bon j&#39;ai pas fait de recherche ceci dit   ::ninja::  ) mais la bandeau de pub :

ne se met plus a jour, il est bloqué a la quakecon (cad quand il y a eu le pb serveur si j&#39;ai tout suivit)

----------


## NitroG42

Hey mon petit Half, y a un bug avec les tags url et /url, quand on édite, ca ressort en tag html a et /a ....
Le html cay bien, mais cay un peu le mal aussi...

----------


## Faust

Petit soucis sans trop d&#39;importance : pour fait un peu de pub à CPC, j&#39;ai foutu une bannière publicitaire sur le site de ma team. Le pt&#39;i soucis c&#39;est que&#39;elle ne se met plus a jour depuis un bout de temps, elle m&#39;affiche encore les news que le Quakecon 2007... Ist es normäl ?   ::blink::

----------


## NitroG42

> Petit soucis sans trop d&#39;importance : pour fait un peu de pub à CPC, j&#39;ai foutu une bannière publicitaire sur le site de ma team. Le pt&#39;i soucis c&#39;est que&#39;elle ne se met plus a jour depuis un bout de temps, elle m&#39;affiche encore les news que le Quakecon 2007... Ist es normäl ?


comme tu peux le voir plus haut c&#39;est normal, mais c&#39;est pas normal.
De rien.

----------


## Faust

Quelle teub, j&#39;avais même pas vu   ::rolleyes::   j&#39;ai lu les 3 avant-dernière page mais pas la dérnière...

----------


## AlphaCentori

Je ne sais si c&#39;est un bug ou une restriction normale mais ça fait deux fois que j&#39;ai le comportement suivant : 

J&#39;ouvre Canardplus.com sur mon premier onglet (Firefox) puis le forum dans le second.. trés rapidement, mon pc (AMD athlon 2800+, 1 Go ram) commence à ramer grave. Un ch&#39;ti Ctrl Alt Supp pour verifier le Gestionnaire des Tâche et là le process Firefox indique une utilisation du CPU entre 99 et 100% lol.

Je ferme l&#39;onglet Canardplus.com (pas l&#39;onglet forum hein).. et boum, CPU usage redevient normal à moins de 10% avec un téléchargement en cours.   ::wacko::  


Ma question : est-ce lié aux videos dispo, une restriction bien vicieuse mais efficace (hehe) ou un chti bug bien fourbe ?   ::blink::

----------


## NitroG42

quel driver ?

(graph)

----------


## AlphaCentori

Le beta de Nvidia qui est sorti en même temps que Bioshock   ::siffle::

----------


## NitroG42

est-ce que ca le fait avec autre chose que firefox ?
sinon moi j&#39;ai jamais eu ce problème donc ca vient pas du site a mon avis.

----------


## half

A vrai dire j&#39;ai constaté la même chose sur mon PC ... Je soupsonne un bug vicieux...

----------


## Yoryze

Jamais eu ce problème sous Firefox, et pourtant ça m&#39;arrive de craquer et d&#39;en ouvrir pleeeeeein... j&#39;ai le clic nerveux...  ::wacko::  
Par contre j&#39;ai tweaké tout ça à mort du côté connexions max et pipelining... et les pubs sont "désactivées" par adblock...  ::unsure::

----------


## NitroG42

> Jamais eu ce problème sous Firefox, et pourtant ça m&#39;arrive de craquer et d&#39;en ouvrir pleeeeeein... j&#39;ai le clic nerveux...  
> Par contre j&#39;ai tweaké tout ça à mort du côté connexions max et pipelining... et les pubs sont "désactivées" par adblock...


idem de mon coté.
Je sais que certain forum ipb avec des milliers de personnes connectés en même temps font ramer IE (quand faut afficher tout les noms), mais sur firefox, et surtout ici, j&#39;ai rien remarquer de ce style.

Pourtant j&#39;y suis souvent  ::siffle::

----------


## half

A mon avis cela vient du flash et donc des pubs, et d&#39;abord cliquez sur les pubs ça augmente mon salaire !!!

----------


## AlphaCentori

J&#39;utilise pas autre chose que Firefox et la dernière fois qu&#39;un clic malencontreux m&#39;a fait ouvrir IE.. j&#39;ai chopé 4 virus, lol.

Sinon, pour ce comportement, non il n&#39;arrive que sur Canard PC et seulement avec la Homepage. Chaque fois, je m&#39;en suis rendu compte parce qu&#39;en écrivant un post, les lettres s&#39;affichaient avec un temps de retard. :P


########### Off topic sur la pub en Homepage ########## 

IMO,  si il y a bien un site qui présente un tant soit peu correctement la pub, minimise son impact visuel, tout en conservant un ciblage "intelligent".. c&#39;est bien ce site. 

Par ex, Matos.net : si vous ne l&#39;avez pas remarqué son bandeaux et son identité visuelle sont très proches de celui du site : du rouge, du noir, du blanc. Comme "intrusion" on fait pire et quand en plus le site proposé est super bôo, n&#39;ayant rien à envier des meilleurs du genre (ie: alienware, etc..)... que demander de plus?

Quand à l&#39;affichage des pubs, leur positionnement au sein des pages du site : on peut simplement le comparer avec d&#39;autres sites proposant le même contenu : tous ou presque nous polluent la vue directement, dans le texte! Avec des pub en plein milieu des articles.. y a même des forums qui placent la pub directement entre des réponses!!?? Un peu comme la galle : elle se répand partout et pour la vaincre faut tout cloisonné/désinfecter. 

Si de tels sites/forums "poubelle" méritent clairement un Adblocker en mode berzerk, l&#39;initiative de Canard PC devrait être saluée et supportée   :;):   : perso, c&#39;est je crois l&#39;un des seul site ou j&#39;ai pu cliquer volontairement sur une pub, lol.

----------


## NitroG42

En plus j&#39;ai dit une connerie moi, par ce que j&#39;ai désactivé adblockplus sur canardplus.com....
 ::):

----------


## mescalin

Petit problème de recurrent depuis cet aprem : de temps en temps, je clique sur un topic et ça m&#39;envoie ailleurs. Genre là je viens de cliquer sur "Vous regardez quoi comme flim là tout de suite ?  " dans tout ou rien et ça m&#39;envoie sur la page d&#39;accueil. ou alors st&#39;aprem sur un topic neverwinternights, ça m&#39;envoie dans tout ou rien. C&#39;est pas a chaque fois, c&#39;est pas trop galère, mais bon comme ça m&#39;était jamais arrivé avant, je préviens, voila.

edit: ah oui, et ça me propose de telecharger "index.php" aussi de temps en temps quand je clique sur un truxx.

----------


## ducon

J’ai un bugue pénible depuis hier : je ne peux plus accéder au dernier message, j’ai à la place la liste des messages. Je ne peux voir les messages qu’un par un. Le rectangle bizarre à droite était dessous Gimp lors de la capture d’écran. Je soupçonne un bugue d’Iceweasel sans en être bien certain.

J’oubliais : quand je clique sur le petit carré orange, j’arrive sur le premier message du fil, avec la liste des vingt premiers, en fil, pas leur contenu. Quand je clique pour voir le dernier message, je reçois un message d’insultes, du genre pas d’abonné à cette adresse.

----------


## half

click sur bouton option et change ton type d&#39;affichage  :;):

----------


## ducon

Oui, je viens de trouver. Merci.

Le fouet ! Le fouet ! Le fouet !

----------


## Jolaventur

> Le fouet ! Le fouet ! Le fouet !


si y&#39;a que ça pour te faire plaisir oon devrait pouvoir s&#39;arranger

----------


## ducon

Sauf qu’il n’est pas encore sec.  :B):

----------


## Cirth

Toujours pas de news / résolution en vue pour les user bar ?  ::cry::   = > http://www.canardplus.com/coupdepatte.html 
(ceci dit la quakecon n&#39;aura jamais eu autant de pub   ::siffle::  )

----------


## mescalin

Bon ben voila, je tape un long message de ma verve habituelle sur l&#39;éducation toussa en mode "flash", je clique sur "ajouter réponse" et paf! retour à la page d&#39;accueil du site. impossible de retrouver mon message, et ça me fait chier de le retaper. GREU !

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Sauf qu’il n’est pas encore sec.


Fan d&#39;Astérix spotted !  ::lol::

----------


## Logan

Hello,

Je viens de remarquer un ch&#39;tit bug à l&#39;instant (mais peut-être çà a été déjà signalé) :




Veuillez remarque le nombre de commentaires de la news "Une extention pour GRAW 2"

-1 ???

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

En fait je croit que ça se produit à chaque news, mais je l&#39;explique pas non plus !  ::huh::  

Sinon je te le dit avant qu&#39;un autre le fasse  ::ninja::  

Tu as qu&#39;à pas utiliser internet explorer !  :^_^:

----------


## Logan

> Sinon je te le dit avant qu&#39;un autre le fasse  
> 
> Tu as qu&#39;à pas utiliser internet explorer !


Bah là j&#39;étais au taf ... J&#39;ai bien essayé d&#39;imposer Firefox aux 800 salariés de ma boîte mais bizarrement, çà n&#39;a pas marché   ::rolleyes::  

Là, je suis chez moi, sous Firefox, et çà fait la même chose ...

----------


## Hardc000re

Idem pour moi....pi etre que le 0 n&#39;est pas une valuer accéptée...j&#39;en sais rien je dis ça comme ça.

----------


## ducon

> Bah là j&#39;étais au taf ... J&#39;ai bien essayé d&#39;imposer Firefox aux 800 salariés de ma boîte mais bizarrement, çà n&#39;a pas marché


Change l’icône de FF par le E et inversement.

----------


## Arseur

> Change l’icône de FF par le E et inversement.


Sur 800 postes ? Bon courage, ahah...
Sinon, depuis quand il n&#39;y a plus le nombre de messages sous l&#39;avatar ?

----------


## Kas3rkin

Depuis ici http://www.canardplus.com/forums/index.php...st&p=622405

donc c&#39;est pas un bug HAHA !

----------


## Anonyme1023

Je sais pas si je me drogue ou autre mais... Vous avez viré le nombre de post écrit ? oO

----------


## Kas3rkin

Desfois j&#39;me demande si y&#39;en a qui lise les posts...

----------


## Arseur

Mais ouais mais enfin avoue que le débat sur le nombre de posts qui se fait dans le sous-forum CanardPC et pas Canardplus... Pas normal !

----------


## Anonyme1023

> Desfois j&#39;me demande si y&#39;en a qui lise les posts...


Je euh... j&#39;avais pas vu les post en haut et euh.... Euuh... la faute de mon chat qui...Et boulon que... Et l&#39;huitre qui a... Enfin pour finir il ce passe que...

J&#39;espère avoir été clair   ::siffle::

----------


## ducon

> Sur 800 postes ? Bon courage, ahah...


Prépare un script qui le fait à ta place.

----------


## Kas3rkin

> Je euh... j&#39;avais pas vu les post en haut et euh.... Euuh... la faute de mon chat qui...Et boulon que... Et l&#39;huitre qui a... Enfin pour finir il ce passe que...
> 
> J&#39;espère avoir été clair


  ::wacko::

----------


## NitroG42

Je sais pas pourquoi mais aujourd&#39;hui j&#39;ai l&#39;impression que quelqu&#39;un a réduit le temps maxi de fusionnement de deux messages de la même personne...
Et si c&#39;est pas le cas ca serait possible de l&#39;augmenter ?

----------


## TheOnlyPA

Bonjour,

Voilà, depuis quelques jours, j&#39;ai un problème avec le forum de CPC. Je n&#39;arrive pas à accéder aux derniers messages des sujets, ça me mets : "L&#39;erreur renvoyée est : Désolé, des fichiers requis sont manquants, si vous tentiez de voir un sujet, il est possible qu&#39;il ait été déplacé ou effacé. Merci de revenir en arrière et de réessayer."
Lorsque j&#39;essaie d&#39;accéder au premier post d&#39;un sujet, ça me l&#39;affiche avec toute l&#39;arborescence du sujet en dessous.

Donc, dans ces conditions, j&#39;ai d&#39;abord pensé que ça venait du forum (parce que c&#39;est quand même plus pratique quand c&#39;est la faute des autres   ::ninja::  ), mais force est de constater que sous IE, ça passe sans problèmes.

Donc bizarerie inside. ça déconne à peu près depuis la nouvelle mise à jour de Firefox en 2.0.0.8

Donc je ne sais pas si c&#39;est un bug ou si c&#39;est un problème de compatibilité, mais si l&#39;un d&#39;entre vous peut me dire si il a eu le même souci ou carrément m&#39;indiquer la marche à suivre pour solutionner ce problème, je l&#39;en remercie d&#39;avance.

(désolé, j&#39;ai pas trouvé le moyen d&#39;uploader des photos directement sur le fofo, et j&#39;ai rien trouvé dans mes recherches.)

EDIT : je viens de passer en 2.0.0.9, mais ça n&#39;a rien changé ....  ::(: 
EDIT 2 : Avec mon portable qui a la même configuration à peu près et donc sous Firefox 2.0.0.8, ça marche sans soucis. Donc pardon à Mozilla, ça doit venir d&#39;ailleurs ...

----------


## ShinSH

Ok, j&#39;avais pas vu le sujet dédié au fl&#39;urss.
Je déplace.

----------


## ducon

Nan, utf8 ça roulèze, iso1 c’est pour les poneys.

----------


## ShinSH

> Nan, utf8 ça roulèze, iso1 c’est pour les poneys.


Bah autant jouer les roulezes, mais ca serait bien que ca soit correctement encodé dans ce cas ^^"

----------


## Doc TB

Le forum vient de planter, j&#39;ai relancé quelques services et fait un peu de ménage...

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Le forum vient de planter, j&#39;ai relancé quelques services et fait un peu de ménage...


Rapide cette fois-ci ^^

----------


## Doc TB

> Rapide cette fois-ci ^^


Sur le nouveau serveur, je vais installer un systeme de monitoring complexe qui nous alertera, half et moi, lorsqu&#39;une anomalie de la sorte se produit afin qu&#39;on puisse réagir en moins de 5 minutes si on est dispo.

----------


## elpaulo

hey c&#39;est mes yeux qui sont tout pourris ou la police de caractères du site a perdu une taille ou deux ?

----------


## Doc TB

> hey c&#39;est mes yeux qui sont tout pourris ou la police de caractères du site a perdu une taille ou deux ?


c&#39;est tes yeux qui sont pourris

----------


## elpaulo

ah j&#39;me disais aussi  ::ninja::

----------


## Paul Verveine

faut pas appuyer sur ctrl et tourner la molette en même temps...

----------


## elpaulo

bah c&#39;est meme pas ca, je crois que c&#39;est du a un paquet que j&#39;ai installé sur mon ubuntu choucrouté  ::happy2::

----------


## Taloche

edit: ouais non rien finalement.

----------


## Taloche

edit: polio in da place, bis le retour.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> faut pas appuyer sur ctrl et tourner la molette en même temps...


Ah bein je ne savais même pas que çà existait cette fonction   ::lol::

----------


## NitroG42

Ah tiens, avec green hier on était offusqué, y a un filtre sur flim, sur cyclimse, MAIS PAS SUR QUICHE (en ouiche)
C&#39;EST DEGUELASSE

----------


## sissi



----------


## laskov

Je sais pas ce qu&#39;il ce passe mais depuis quelque jour j&#39;ai l&#39;impression que le site fonctionne mal... encore tout à l&#39;heure il y a eu un probléme de base SQL

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Je sais pas ce qu&#39;il ce passe mais depuis quelque jour j&#39;ai l&#39;impression que le site fonctionne mal... encore tout à l&#39;heure il y a eu un probléme de base SQL


Ca va etre comme ca tant qu&#39;on aura pas migrer le site sur le nouveau giga "serveur".

----------


## Rorschach

> un bug et un ahahahahaha !


J&#39;vois pas ou est le problême : tant qu&#39;on voit mon nom , ça me va.

:citizenkane:

----------


## laskov

En faite c&#39;est une grève sur le tas des lapins qui ne veulent plus paraître débile...

La preuve ils ont même envoyer un assassin à la rédaction déguisé en moine...

----------


## Eradan

Depuis hier et l&#39;IPS driver error de 20 minutes, j&#39;ai un problème. Tous les sujets que je veux lire apparaissent avec le premier message affiché, puis la liste des autres messages en arborescence. Hors je n&#39;ai ps cliqué sur l&#39;option afficher le sujet en arborescence, et j&#39;ai rien qui me permette de retourner à une vue normale. C&#39;est chiant.

Help?

Un bouton Options ets apparu cette nuit, je sais pas ce qui s&#39;est passé. Bug firefox? En tout cas c&#39;est réglé.

----------


## Castor

Le topic du jeu du PILIER a disparu...

----------


## Flubber

> Le topic du jeu du PILIER a disparu...



Comme ça vous irez vous coucher plus tôt !! ::rolleyes::

----------


## Castor

> Comme ça vous irez vous coucher plus tôt !!


 ::mellow::  Mais c'est terrible ça.

----------


## half

> Mais c'est terrible ça.


Beaucoup de ménage a été fait  ::): 

Je lock ce topic, paix a toi bon vieux willman

----------

